# Fire Mark Richt 2015 Edition



## Matthew6

So far he is doing a great job this season. The dogs seem to be primed for a great season with an improved D, solid running game, and what appears to be 3 decent choices to play QB.  Please feel free to offer dissenting opinions as the season progresses.


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## biggdogg

1 loss and they'll call for Richt's head. And yet even after a 3rd loss, they'll still see a chance to play in Atlanta, win the SECCG and make it to the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk

biggdogg said:


> 1 loss and they'll call for Richt's head. And yet even after a 3rd loss, they'll still see a chance to play in Atlanta, win the SECCG and make it to the playoffs.



I wonder how many will still be on here calling for Bobo's head?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! As for you 6 I'll see you in Athens!


----------



## Silver Britches

Pffft! Y'all complain more about the Dawgs than actual Dawg fans. Especially that Motel6 dude! 

Y'all just wait! Dawgs gonna win it all this year, and when they do, I'm going to have sooooo much joy rubbing it in! Keep this thread easily retrievable. Y'all will see! 

Oh, and Chubb is going to win the Heisman Trophy! 

It's time for the G to rise!!!!!!!!!!!! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually

After the Bama/UGA game Bammers may really be wishing the "Fire Mark Richt" threads succeeded.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Silver and Brownings predictions need to be save for around week 3 then again in late October


----------



## brownceluse

toyota4x4h said:


> Silver and Brownings predictions need to be save for around week 3 then again in late October



Don't you worry win or lose I'm still here.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Silver and Brownings predictions need to be save for around week 3 then again in late October




So how have YOUR predictions worked out the last 10 years?? 

Vols suck... Look at the bright side.. The VOLS just might go for a record "2 bowls in a row" in how long??...

Keep saying "Next Year" and eventually you'll be right...


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Don't you worry win or lose I'm still here.



Dawgs always are.. It's those Gators and Vols that tuck tails and run off... Just ask Accubond... So where is he outside of the "Official UT Thread"??


----------



## AccUbonD

Anyway to make this thread a half star?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs always are.. It's those Gators and Vols that tuck tails and run off... Just ask Accubond... So where is he outside of the "Official UT Thread"??





AccUbonD said:


> Anyway to make this thread a half star?






You just proved my point... Sitting back for years and just lurking...


----------



## Matthew6

AccUbonD said:


> Anyway to make this thread a half star?



it will be five stars when"the dogs win it all this year(browning Slayer 3-12-15). we shall see. I think the dogs win the east for sure and play bama twice.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> I think the dogs win the east for sure and play bama twice.



This..I wouldn't put too much stock in the first game between yall.

The 2nd game will be for the playoff spot.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> This..I wouldn't put too much stock in the first game between yall.
> 
> The 2nd game will be for the playoff spot.



as long as the dogs dont pooch kick to tek


----------



## KyDawg

I am a proud Dawg before the season starts and will be one when it is over.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> I am a proud Dawg before the season starts and will be one when it is over.



Preach on, brother! Haleluya! <-----Y'all can't spell it either, so hush! 

The G will rise to the top this year! You non-believing suckas shall see!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> I am a proud Dawg before the season starts and will be one when it is over.



This^^^^^ win or lose DAWG till I die.......


----------



## biggdogg

Browning Slayer said:


> So how have YOUR predictions worked out the last 10 years??
> 
> Vols suck... Look at the bright side.. The VOLS just might go for a record "2 bowls in a row" in how long??...
> 
> Keep saying "Next Year" and eventually you'll be right...





Dawgs been saying that for 35 years...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

biggdogg said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Dawgs been saying that for 35 years...



undefeated


----------



## riprap

I think Gon forum is 100% Dawg. There are just some guys who have chosen a recent Nc winner to jump on board with to make themselves feel better. It's OK.


----------



## joepuppy

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs always are.. It's those Gators and Vols that tuck tails and run off... Just ask Accubond... So where is he outside of the "Official UT Thread"??



We are still here. Some folks only know one complete sentence (daily Vols Sux). There's not much I can comment on that and not get myself banned.


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> We are still here. Some folks only know one complete sentence (daily Vols Sux). There's not much I can comment on that and not get myself banned.



Still here.... That's funny at best!

This board was covered in Vols that posted everyday. Heck, even started threads about the Vols. Once they sucked way more than they use too, they started dropping like flies. They would always come around just before football season, start a few threads, get all fired up and by the 1st 4 games, disappear until the following season. Every now and then, they would pop in and make a jab at another team when they loose but quickly disappear and lurk in the shadows... 

I hope this year is no different!

And here's your daily Vols suck!


----------



## joepuppy

I can only speak for myself. Been a Vol fan for years, and will be til I die. Haven't been on the forum very long, and I usually hang out in other topics than sports. When hunting season arrives, you will probably see a lot less of me here. But win or lose, I still love my team.


----------



## Matthew6

If you want to hear 24/7 365 vols are awesome with no negative vol commentary then go live in vol nation.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> If you want to hear 24/7 365 vols are awesome with no negative vol commentary then go live in vol nation.



And they think we are UGA Homers over here...


----------



## joepuppy

I live on Vol Nation as well. I use GON forum for hunting and fishing and have only recently eased into the sports section. I try to keep up with other teams on here, and enjoy a lot of good conversation. Negative commentary doesn't bother me. I don't take anything serious anymore. Just seems like there's two of you who dedicate a lot of time hating one team. I know it's the norm to hate rival teams, but you guys take it to another level. I am just waiting for the games to start. Then it will get interesting.


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> as long as the dogs dont pooch kick to tek


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> Just seems like there's two of you who dedicate a lot of time hating one team. I know it's the norm to hate rival teams, but you guys take it to another level.



Oh no... There are a LOT of folks on here that have "PURE" hatred for the Vols, Gators and Auburn. Not just a couple of us.. 

And you can take that to the bank!


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Pffft! Y'all complain more about the Dawgs than actual Dawg fans. Especially that Motel6 dude!
> 
> Y'all just wait! Dawgs gonna win it all this year, and when they do, I'm going to have sooooo much joy rubbing it in! Keep this thread easily retrievable. Y'all will see!
> 
> Oh, and Chubb is going to win the Heisman Trophy!
> 
> It's time for the G to rise!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I admire your sand.


----------



## Matthew6

i believe the dogs can win the title this year.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> i believe the dogs can win the title this year.



I believe the Dawgs can win it every year. They just never do because we do things like pooch kicks with seconds left on the clock. Daddy says that's why we can't have nice things anymore..


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Daddy says that's why we can't have nice things anymore..



My wife says the same things... Too many beer cans thrown at the TV...


----------



## Matthew6

anybody got a current update on the dog QB situation ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> anybody got a current update on the dog QB situation ?



I do... He's going to beat Bama!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I do... He's going to beat Bama!!



thug. 

Bama still hasnt named a starter yet.


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii said:


> I admire your sand.



I truly believe, brother! I just think it's finally our time. We'll see. Keep yo fangers, legs, and eyes all crossed!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> I truly believe, brother! I just think it's finally our time. We'll see. Keep yo fangers, legs, and eyes all crossed!



maybe Browning Slayer was right after all back on March 12, 2015 at 332 pm when he GUARANTEED a DAWG title this year. 

I think the dogs can do it this year. Hopefully, Richt can keep his job and this thread doesnt get him fired.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> maybe Browning Slayer was right after all back on March 12, 2015 at 332 pm when he GUARANTEED a DAWG title this year.
> 
> I think the dogs can do it this year. Hopefully, Richt can keep his job and this thread doesnt get him fired.



Have I ever been wrong?? 

You really don't have to answer that..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> maybe Browning Slayer was right after all back on March 12, 2015 at 332 pm when he GUARANTEED a DAWG title this year.
> 
> I think the dogs can do it this year. Hopefully, Richt can keep his job and this thread doesnt get him fired.




If the Dawgs don't win it all this year, Richt is gone.


BigDollar will see to it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> If the Dawgs don't win it all this year, Richt is gone.
> 
> 
> BigDollar will see to it.



Isn't he the one that got Donnan and Ray Goof fired by sending in a letter to the AD??


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't he the one that got Donnan and Ray Goof fired by sending in a letter to the AD??



that only works if ga southern beats the dogs. big dollar is now a ga southern fan who was once an lsu fan and a fsu fan before that.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> that only works if ga southern beats the dogs. big dollar is now a ga southern fan who was once an lsu fan and a fsu fan before that.



I figured him to be a Bama man.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't he the one that got Donnan and Ray Goof fired by sending in a letter to the AD??



The power of BigDollar's pen.


----------



## joepuppy

If the Dawgs don't win a NC this year, it won't be because of a lack of talent. And they don't have Bobo to blame anymore.


----------



## biggdogg

joepuppy said:


> If the Dawgs don't win a NC this year, it won't be because of a lack of talent. And they don't have Bobo to blame anymore.



I never understood the "blame Bobo" crowd. Your team consistently puts 35+ on the board and it's the Offensive Coordinators fault when your team loses?


----------



## Browning Slayer

biggdogg said:


> I never understood the "blame Bobo" crowd. Your team consistently puts 35+ on the board and it's the Offensive Coordinators fault when your team loses?



We got sick of blaming ol Willie Martinez..


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> I truly believe, brother! I just think it's finally our time. We'll see. Keep yo fangers, legs, and eyes all crossed!



I offer my most fervent prayers that the Dr. Jekyll Dawgs take the field and are victorious in every game and that the Mr. Hyde Dawgs have died a quiet, lonesome death unnoticed by the press until it is too late for opponents to adjust.



biggdogg said:


> I never understood the "blame Bobo" crowd. Your team consistently puts 35+ on the board and it's the Offensive Coordinators fault when your team loses?



Apparently 35+ isn't enough anymore and pooch kicks are still a very bad idea.


----------



## riprap

biggdogg said:


> I never understood the "blame Bobo" crowd. Your team consistently puts 35+ on the board and it's the Offensive Coordinators fault when your team loses?



Who couldn't put 35 plus on the board with our talent? Every team puts up those numbers. If your opponent scores 43 you need to score 44. Ask bama. They have #1 recruiting classes every year. The rules of the game give a clear advantage to the O.


----------



## Throwback

Just dropped by to say Tennessee sucks


----------



## Silver Britches

Throwback said:


> Just dropped by to say Tennessee and Auburn sucks



Well said, sir!


----------



## Throwback

Silver Britches said:


> Well said, sir!




jimmy carter


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Great Thread

very funny comments.... "I believe"!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

I remember this now 6 lol. Itll have 10 pages by october!
Then another thread will pop up about how they still have a shot at the playoffs and nc even with 3-4 loses!


----------



## bulldawgborn

Poor misguided tennessee fans only have 10 more days until the sooners beat em by 10+ points...at home.  Maybe they oughta play some more freshmen


----------



## scooty006

bulldawgborn said:


> Poor misguided tennessee fans only have 10 more days until the sooners beat em by 10+ points...at home.  Maybe they oughta play some more freshmen



Give 'em some time man, it's only been 6 years since fulmer was fired.  They're rebuilding and THIS is the year!


----------



## toyota4x4h

bulldawgborn said:


> Poor misguided tennessee fans only have 10 more days until the sooners beat em by 10+ points...at home.  Maybe they oughta play some more freshmen



The real misguided fans are the uga ones on here. Every years its the same ol same august-oct NATIONAL CHAMPS OH YEAH! late oct-early nov WE STINK FIRE RICHT! mid nov late nov NATIONAL CHAMPS WE CAN STILL GET IN PLAYOFFS THEN LOOK OUT! 

I have yet to claim we will be much better than 8 wins this year if it all plays out and players stay healthy. I am not misguided I understand were we came from dooley/kiffin era and understand its gonna take time. You cant deny 3 top 10 rec classses that the talents not their. If they can execute is the question. I think we handle the dogs at home this year though I will say that.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Theres always "next year" for the dawg fans. But ive like said if richt cant get it done with moreno/staffor/massequoi?/green hes def not gonna do it this year with an unknown qb folks.


----------



## Matthew6

toyota4x4h said:


> Theres always "next year" for the dawg fans. But ive like said if richt cant get it done with moreno/staffor/massequoi?/green hes def not gonna do it this year with an unknown qb folks.


----------



## SpotandStalk

toyota4x4h said:


> Theres always "next year" for the dawg fans. But ive like said if richt cant get it done with moreno/staffor/massequoi?/green hes def not gonna do it this year with an unknown qb folks.



That's the thing, they don't have an unknown qb. 

http://stats.washingtonpost.com/cfb/players.asp?id=214392


----------



## toyota4x4h

SpotandStalk said:


> That's the thing, they don't have an unknown qb.
> 
> http://stats.washingtonpost.com/cfb/players.asp?id=214392



Man he really stunk at uva..oh yeah the oline at uga would make you and me all sec qb nevermind he good!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Maybe they can get Jim Donnan back....he was acquitted and needs work!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Maybe they can get Jim Donnan back....he was acquitted and needs work!



He would be better than Butch Jones!


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> That's the thing, they don't have an unknown qb.
> 
> http://stats.washingtonpost.com/cfb/players.asp?id=214392



Looks like he had a good day against FSU last year.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Looks like he had a good day against FSU last year.



there you go thug. tossing out those relevant facts. Volsux cant handle the truth.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> there you go thug. tossing out those relevant facts. Volsux cant handle the truth.




Those idjits have been avoiding the truth that the vols suck for a longggggg time!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> Just dropped by to say Tennessee sucks



This!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Looks like he had a good day against FSU last year.



Can you name a qb that didnt?


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Can you name a qb that didnt?



and Mariota had a spectacular day 59-20: and give even a thug a real life Duck phobia.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> and Mariota had a spectacular day 59-20: and give even a thug a real life Duck phobia.



It also put $$ in my wallet and cost a couple of folks some new Avatars..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> It also put $$ in my wallet and cost a couple of folks some new Avatars..



making money off thugs is an awesome deal.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> It also put $$ in my wallet and cost a couple of folks some new Avatars..



I'll gladly return the favor this year.


----------



## KyDawg

I like the way people portray UGA fans. Other than Slayer (he is a DGD) where are all these people that say UGA is going to win a National Championship. I just aint seen them on here, again where are they. We not the ones been coming in here for 5 years saying we will be back next year, and we almost beat you last year with all freshmen.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> I like the way people portray UGA fans. Other than Slayer (he is a DGD) where are all these people that say UGA is going to win a National Championship. I just aint seen them on here, again where are they. We not the ones been coming in here for 5 years saying we will be back next year, and we almost beat you last year with all freshmen.



I can agree with your statement. 


There hasn't been much national title talk from the regulars (other than curly) this offseason. As we all know, tomorrow starts a new season, and with a new season comes a whole new crowd. 


Of course none of this matters cause the Noles will win it all.


----------



## doenightmare

I don't think anyone posting in this thread will be celebrating a NC.

jacket thug


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> I can agree with your statement.
> 
> 
> There hasn't been much national title talk from the regulars (other than curly) this offseason. As we all know, tomorrow starts a new season, and with a new season comes a whole new crowd.
> 
> 
> Of course none of this matters cause the Noles will win it all.



stop drinking and go to bed thug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> stop drinking and go to bed thug.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


>



bet that thug drank all night


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> bet that thug drank all night



No sir, that's tonight.

I figured I'd start in a couple hours and quit sometime Sunday am.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> No sir, that's tonight.
> 
> I figured I'd start in a couple hours and quit sometime Sunday am.



 still at it i guess


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> still at
> 
> 
> Yep. Since 10 am.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Matthew6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still at
> 
> 
> Yep. Since 10 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk Thug 2. ^
Click to expand...


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> SpotandStalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk Thug 2. ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet Elfiii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But soon, very soon
Click to expand...


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> elfiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet Elfiii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But soon, very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, fat and stupid? Don't do it Spot. You're a young man and have your whole life in front of you!
Click to expand...


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> SpotandStalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, fat and stupid? Don't do it Spot. You're a young man and have your whole life in front of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSU hat on, about to head to downtown Athens. Should be an interesting night.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles!
Click to expand...


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> FSU hat on, about to head to downtown Athens. Should be an interesting night.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles!



They will all be drunk. You will be fine. Tell them I said it's cool.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> elfiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSU hat on, about to head to downtown Athens. Should be an interesting night.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just remember my avatar and all will be fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> They will all be drunk. You will be fine. Tell them I said it's cool.





Matthew6 said:


> SpotandStalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember my avatar and all will be fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matthew6

ttt for those in reality land.


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## tcward

Matthew6 said:


>



You beat me to it....


----------



## riprap

Good man


----------



## brownceluse

Fire Pruitt too


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

I'm not sure what to think. I've always thought Richt wasn't a big game coach; but this week was just an embarrassment. UGA didn't show up at all.


----------



## riprap

Everything must be good, he doesn't seem upset.


----------



## Water Swat

He's a good man.


----------



## jiminbogart

It's that time of year again. 

The Georgia fans will be bearable around here(Athens area) for a while.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Everything must be good, he doesn't seem upset.



why should he. he is a multimillionaire getting top dollar for mediocre performance.


----------



## Twiggbuster

He deserves another raise cause he's good for the university


----------



## Throwback

For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny
Which nobody can deny, which nobody can deny
For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
> For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny
> Which nobody can deny, which nobody can deny
> For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow
> For he's a jolly good fellow (pause), which nobody can deny!



An Auburn guy talking trash is like a Vol talking trash...


----------



## Throwback

http://www.macon.com/sports/college/sec/university-of-georgia/bulldogs-beat/article37693617.html



Throwback


----------



## elfiii

Throwback said:


> http://www.macon.com/sports/college/sec/university-of-georgia/bulldogs-beat/article37693617.html
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback






> And don’t fool yourself. Georgia has the talent on this roster. The Bulldogs’ recruiting has been just as good as Alabama’s recruiting the past few years. There’s no reason Saturday’s game should have had a 28-point gap. There is no excuse.
> 
> Look, if Georgia had lost a tough game by three points or even by a touchdown and played well, played hard, this wouldn’t be as huge of a story. But the Bulldogs were embarrassed. Heck, Louisiana-Monroe played Alabama tougher.



The cold ugly truth.


----------



## brownceluse

I would agree with recruiting but go back and look at 2013 class. Not a whole lot of those guys left on the roster. Again not an excuse to me just another part of the problem.


----------



## Eugene Debs

Needless to say I've been disappointed with Coach Richt for sometime now.(2012) No doubt he's a good man but that doesn't make him a head coach, Ray Goff is a good man just not a head football coach. Maybe it's time Georgia starts looking around to see who's available. Saturday they just looked out of place and not ready for what hit them.


----------



## fairhopebama

Throwback said:


> http://www.macon.com/sports/college/sec/university-of-georgia/bulldogs-beat/article37693617.html
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback



Wow, 14-22 against ranked opponents since 2008? Is that richt, I mean right?


----------



## HunterJoe24

Heard that some of the players were barking at the Bama players as they all walked out. That is coaching. So is the 28 point loss


----------



## emusmacker

yes, it all starts at the top.  You don't see the Bama players acting like that at their home field.  

Just waiting for Slayer to come and say I'n not  dawg fan cause I criticze Richt.


----------



## HunterJoe24

I'm sick of all these fans that are "true" UGA fans because the support Richt no matter what. Then they complain about never winning a NC


----------



## Matthew6

HunterJoe24 said:


> I'm sick of all these fans that are "true" UGA fans because the support Richt no matter what. Then they complain about never winning a NC



yep. he should be fired.


----------



## brownceluse

.......


----------



## KyDawg

None of the antics before the game had anything to do with the defeat. A terrible game plan and a QB with scared feet, plus poor blocking, had everything to do with it.


----------



## nickel back

sweet baby Jesus ...


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> sweet baby Jesus ...



im about to update the bloodbath predictions


----------



## Browning Slayer

I think we should get emusmacker to coach the Dawgs.. Gets my vote! With all the lip smacking he does he would have to be better than Richt..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I think we should get emusmacker to coach the Dawgs.. Gets my vote! With all the lip smacking he does he would have to be better than Richt..



wonder if lip smacker wants in on the avatar bet.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> wonder if lip smacker wants in on the avatar bet.



Doubt it.. He's probably a Bama fan now... No, wait.. They lost a game so he has moved to another team.. Maybe UF? Wonder if he's an Astro now after the Yank's lost..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> wonder if lip smacker wants in on the avatar bet.





Browning Slayer said:


> Doubt it.. He's probably a Bama fan now... No, wait.. They lost a game so he has moved to another team.. Maybe UF? Wonder if he's an Astro now after the Yank's lost..



He has more teams then Throwback!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

38-10


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

38-31


----------



## Backcountry




----------



## Throwback




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

there's just not gonna be enough popcorn for this go around


----------



## Kilowatt

Don't post that often. Think it's time for a change.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Kilowatt said:


> Don't post that often. Think it's time for a change.


----------



## Throwback

Now they have two losses like auburn


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Throwback said:


> Now they have two losses like auburn



Hey... just wait till next year


----------



## brownceluse

I'm on board! Fire the entire staff and start over!


----------



## riprap

Who's in for the avatar bet next Saturday?  I guarantee we don't lose.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> I'm on board! Fire the entire staff and start over!



Now you're thinking


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> Who's in for the avatar bet next Saturday?  I guarantee we don't lose.



Bye week?


----------



## riprap

SpotandStalk said:


> Bye week?


----------



## Mike81

Enough is enough!


----------



## HunterJoe24

Where's Browning Slayer at. I cant wait to hear that its not coaching and how we need to support CMR or else we are not fans.


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hey... just wait till next year



Dwags 2016


----------



## Hardwoods

brownceluse said:


> I'm on board! Fire the entire staff and start over!



hashtagcan'ttellifyouareseriousornot


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Bye week?



Slayer will need a bye week.


----------



## freedog74

HunterJoe24 said:


> Where's Browning Slayer at. I cant wait to hear that its not coaching and how we need to support CMR or else we are not fans.



He is probably drinking right about now.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Dwags 2016



There is no next year........ Shut the program down.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

HunterJoe24 said:


> Where's Browning Slayer at. I cant wait to hear that its not coaching and how we need to support CMR or else we are not fans.


----------



## Hardwoods

brownceluse said:


> There is no next year........ Shut the program down.



How 'bout that UGA equestrian team though? Number 1 in the nation I think.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> Dwags 2016




go dog 2016??

I like the ring of it


----------



## riprap

Hardwoods said:


> How 'bout that UGA equestrian team though? Number 1 in the nation I think.



More Cmr. Spreading the wealth around instead of coaching.


----------



## brownceluse

Hardwoods said:


> How 'bout that UGA equestrian team though? Number 1 in the nation I think.



I forgot they do good in tennis too.


----------



## The mtn man

I'm happy of course that Tennessee won, but I don't believe the play calling lost it for UGA, if Chub hadn't got injured it would have possibly been a different outcome, also GA receivers dropped a couple passes, like the one with a few minutes left. Tennessee fans have been throwing off on Butch recently, I'll bet their not tonight.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

cklem said:


> I'm happy of course that Tennessee won, but I don't believe the play calling lost it for UGA, if Chub hadn't got injured it would have possibly been a different outcome, also GA receivers dropped a couple passes, like the one with a few minutes left. Tennessee fans have been throwing off on Butch recently, I'll bet their not tonight.



That team has too much other talent not to over come the unfortunate Chubb injury


----------



## HunterJoe24

cklem said:


> I'm happy of course that Tennessee won, but I don't believe the play calling lost it for UGA, if Chub hadn't got injured it would have possibly been a different outcome, also GA receivers dropped a couple passes, like the one with a few minutes left. Tennessee fans have been throwing off on Butch recently, I'll bet their not tonight.



Michel finished with 100 yards. I'm sorry for Chubb and he will be missed this season, but we have enough depth at RB to overcome that. Our play calling was terrible, I was on the couch calling what play and routes were gonna be called and was right most of the time. It starts with coaching. UGA was not coached up for this game once again. UGA has 3x the talent that UT has.


----------



## CamoDawg85

BROWNING7WSM said:


> That team has too much other talent not to over come the unfortunate Chubb injury



This ^^^


----------



## Twiggbuster

Where is the heart in this team?
U lose a great teammate 
He comes back out and watches and u can't muster up enough to beat TN?
Ur coach should have u hungry for a win


----------



## riprap

C'Mon guys. Everybody just plays harder and brings their A game against us.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> C'Mon guys. Everybody just plays harder and brings their A game against us.



 Finally someone agrees with me!!!


----------



## HunterJoe24

Twiggbuster said:


> Where is the heart in this team?



There is none. Richt doesn't know how to put it in them. Its hard for the players to get excited when the coach doesn't know how to


----------



## toyota4x4h

Slayer woulda been on here by now had they won..he's Mia like last week. Shows his real character imo. Richt is a great man.


----------



## Hardwoods

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt is a great man.



Yes


----------



## HunterJoe24

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer woulda been on here by now had they won..he's Mia like last week. Shows his real character imo. Richt is a great man.



First off, congrats on the win. He'll show up at some point and say that coaching is not the problem, when it is. And yes, Richt is a great man, but a bad coach


----------



## KyDawg

If we fire him tomorrow it will be to late.


----------



## KyDawg

He and his staff handed a game to UT on a silver platter today.


----------



## toyota4x4h

You guys had it. When it was 24-3 or something like that the crowd was out of the game. Some left..very few but some did. Then the score then the rumble right after that changed the game imo completely. After that it was a diff 10rc team. Now honestly that wr should be blamed at the end lol.


----------



## Throwback

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...ferral&utm_source=facebook.com?is_shared=true


----------



## brownceluse

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys had it. When it was 24-3 or something like that the crowd was out of the game. Some left..very few but some did. Then the score then the rumble right after that changed the game imo completely. After that it was a diff 10rc team. Now honestly that wr should be blamed at the end lol.



That Wr had nothing to do with loss. Not being able to convert a third down is why we lost. Give your D some credit home boy.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> That Wr had nothing to do with loss. Not being able to convert a third down is why we lost. Give your D some credit home boy.



nope. you lost because the defense gave up to many points. Fire Pruitt and Richt.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> nope. you lost because the defense gave up to many points. Fire Pruitt and Richt.


The db's seemed to be out of position a lot. The tackling was horrible. Their Qb, returners and running backs looked like chubb breaking tackles. It's like our team spends to much time in the film room instead of working on fundamentals.


----------



## HuntDawg

I have been crucified for saying it the last 5 years. No Conference title in 10 years. What other major University with 1/2 of the in state talent we have would keep a head coach who has not won the conference in 10 years? Guess what, there is not one.

Our starting QB would be 2nd string at Virginia. I repeat, our starting QB would be 2nd string at Virginia. Our starting QB replaced last year's QB who is now coaching High School Football.

Here is the absolute kicker. 

Mark Richt is our special teams coach. Why on Earth would our special teams coach have our number 1 running back returning kicks?

He was not in the game enough to know to replace Sony Michel on returns when Chubb went down. That is Bush League coaching and should show us all that he is never going to get it done.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

HuntDawg said:


> I have been crucified for saying it the last 5 years. No Conference title in 10 years. What other major University with 1/2 of the in state talent we have would keep a head coach who has not won the conference in 10 years? Guess what, there is not one.
> 
> Our starting QB would be 2nd string at Virginia. I repeat, our starting QB would be 2nd string at Virginia. Our starting QB replaced last year's QB who is now coaching High School Football.
> 
> Here is the absolute kicker.
> 
> Mark Richt is our special teams coach. Why on Earth would our special teams coach have our number 1 running back returning kicks?
> 
> He was not in the game enough to know to replace Sony Michel on returns when Chubb went down. That is Bush League coaching and should show us all that he is never going to get it done.



But it was a great idea when gurley used to return kicks for a td, and you'd be saying he was awesome if michel had took one to the house.


----------



## MudDucker

All of you haters who hate our coaches need to go find another team!  Richt isn't going anywhere anytime soon and a VAST majority of the Bulldawg nation is tired of hearing this foolishness.

We should have won, but they got the breaks.  After 5 years of our catching the breaks, Tennessee finally caught some.

Tennessee played its best game to date.


----------



## HuntDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> But it was a great idea when gurley used to return kicks for a td, and you'd be saying he was awesome if michel had took one to the house.



Never have and never will. 

Sorry, you do not have your #1 tailback returning kicks. Especially when you have a weak passing game.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mud that's what I was thinking up there last night..we finally caught some breaks! I seemed like Uga got all the breaks the last two years and snuck by us. And I don't see why kydawg is saying 10rc is a bad team? We are like 3 plays from being undefeated..seriously. The talent is there. Those rbs and wrs breaking tackles last night are 5*guys. Those two freshman dts that stepped up were also 5*. Tennessees a good team..when they play a complete game.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Hunt has been speaking the truth for years on here and his fellow dog fans bash him smh.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> nope. you lost because the defense gave up to many points. Fire Pruitt and Richt.



Yes Pruitts D got lit up but come on they were on the field the whole game. Yes they couldn't tackle they were gassed. I have no problem with letting everyone of them go. But lets make sure we understand why the D was on the field the entire game thats on the O.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

24-3 uga 

38-31 final.  Tenn


Ouch


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Yes Pruitts D got lit up but come on they were on the field the whole game. Yes they couldn't tackle they were gassed. I have no problem with letting everyone of them go. But lets make sure we understand why the D was on the field the entire game thats on the O.



and allowed the vols to go on a 35-7 run


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> and allowed the vols to go on a 35-7 run



Yep and Pruitt took credit for that after the game I appreciate him taking credit for his part. Schotty's O sucks and it was on his group to change the momentum. Turnovers allowed the run lets be real here.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Yep and Pruitt took credit for that after the game I appreciate him taking credit for his part. Schotty's O sucks and it was on his group to change the momentum. Turnovers allowed the run lets be real here.



bama sucked last night on o until the end of the game. our d stayed on the field forever and was still laying the wood to arkansas the last play of the game. that is what is wrong with UGA. the defense failed to respond and help the team win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

painful


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> bama sucked last night on o until the end of the game. our d stayed on the field forever and was still laying the wood to arkansas the last play of the game. that is what is wrong with UGA. the defense failed to respond and help the team win.



Bingo in the back row. This is Pruitt's second year. Where's the improvement? I don't see it.


----------



## brownceluse

No way the world this is all on Pruitt.... He is only part of the problem. We'll have to agree to disagree. The past two weeks the offense has been shut down. 

38

Points by the winning team in four out of Georgia’s last five losses: Tennesssee (38-31), Alabama (38-10), Florida (38-20) and South Carolina (38-35). The exception was last year’s loss to Georgia Tech, which won 30-24.

GEORGIA’S DEFENSE

31st

The national rank of Georgia’s defense, allowing 331.8 yards per game.

449

Average yards allowed by Georgia in its two losses.

270

Yards allowed by Georgia in its four wins.

9

Sacks by Georgia this season, ranking 83rd nationally.

5

Combined sacks for Jordan Jenkins and Leonard Floyd this season. The only sack by a Georgia player on Saturday was by Dominick Sanders on a safety blitz.

44.0

Tennessee’s third-down percentage on Saturday. Prior to the game Georgia’s opponents had been converting 27 percent of third downs.

430

Total yards for Tennessee QB Joshua Dobbs on Saturday, twice what Dobbs had been averaging this season (207.8).

3

True freshman who started for Georgia on Saturday: DT Trent Thompson, CB Rico McGraw and S Johnathan Abram. The lineup also included three sophomores. Jenkins and Chris Mayes are the only seniors.

GEORGIA’S OFFENSE

34th

The national rank of Georgia’s offense, at 451 yards per game.

29.03

Georgia’s percentage on third down – ranking 126th nationally, or third-worst.

5.3

Yards-per-rush for Georgia the past two games. In the first four games it was 6.9. 

158.82

Greyson Lambert’s quarterback rating, which ranks 14th nationally and third in the SEC.

183.0

Lambert’s passing yards per-game, which is 77th nationally, and eighth in the SEC.

76.0

Malcolm Mitchell’s receiving yards per game, ranking 51st nationally and fifth  in the SEC.

MISCELLANEOUS

90th

Georgia’s national rank in punting this season, at 40.1 yards per punt. That number includes the punt itself and the opponent’s return.

432

All-purpose yards on Saturday by Reggie Davis (244) and Sony Michel (188), who each took the blame on themselves after the game because of their one critical error each.


----------



## brownceluse

These last are team losses and UF shut down the O last year. Oh and Specialty teams is a train wreck.


----------



## groundhawg

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer woulda been on here by now had they won..he's Mia like last week. Shows his real character imo. Richt is a great man.



Richt does seem to be a very good man.  Just not a good football coach.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> No way the world this is all on Pruitt.... He is only part of the problem. We'll have to agree to disagree. The past two weeks the offense has been shut down.
> 
> 38
> 
> Points by the winning team in four out of Georgia’s last five losses: Tennesssee (38-31), Alabama (38-10), Florida (38-20) and South Carolina (38-35). The exception was last year’s loss to Georgia Tech, which won 30-24.
> 
> GEORGIA’S DEFENSE
> 
> 31st
> 
> The national rank of Georgia’s defense, allowing 331.8 yards per game.
> 
> 449
> 
> Average yards allowed by Georgia in its two losses.
> 
> 270
> 
> Yards allowed by Georgia in its four wins.
> 
> 9
> 
> Sacks by Georgia this season, ranking 83rd nationally.
> 
> 5
> 
> Combined sacks for Jordan Jenkins and Leonard Floyd this season. The only sack by a Georgia player on Saturday was by Dominick Sanders on a safety blitz.
> 
> 44.0
> 
> Tennessee’s third-down percentage on Saturday. Prior to the game Georgia’s opponents had been converting 27 percent of third downs.
> 
> 430
> 
> Total yards for Tennessee QB Joshua Dobbs on Saturday, twice what Dobbs had been averaging this season (207.8).
> 
> 3
> 
> True freshman who started for Georgia on Saturday: DT Trent Thompson, CB Rico McGraw and S Johnathan Abram. The lineup also included three sophomores. Jenkins and Chris Mayes are the only seniors.
> 
> GEORGIA’S OFFENSE
> 
> 34th
> 
> The national rank of Georgia’s offense, at 451 yards per game.
> 
> 29.03
> 
> Georgia’s percentage on third down – ranking 126th nationally, or third-worst.
> 
> 5.3
> 
> Yards-per-rush for Georgia the past two games. In the first four games it was 6.9.
> 
> 158.82
> 
> Greyson Lambert’s quarterback rating, which ranks 14th nationally and third in the SEC.
> 
> 183.0
> 
> Lambert’s passing yards per-game, which is 77th nationally, and eighth in the SEC.
> 
> 76.0
> 
> Malcolm Mitchell’s receiving yards per game, ranking 51st nationally and fifth  in the SEC.
> 
> MISCELLANEOUS
> 
> 90th
> 
> Georgia’s national rank in punting this season, at 40.1 yards per punt. That number includes the punt itself and the opponent’s return.
> 
> 432
> 
> All-purpose yards on Saturday by Reggie Davis (244) and Sony Michel (188), who each took the blame on themselves after the game because of their one critical error each.


the dog d allowed 62 points in the past two games. (14 more scored by bama special teams and d). thats 31 points a game avg in the past two games, and you wonder why the dogs have 2 loses.


----------



## Throwback

http://gridironnow.com/making-the-case-against-mark-richt/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> the dog d allowed 62 points in the past two games. (14 more scored by bama special teams and d). thats 31 points a game avg in the past two games, and you wonder why the dogs have 2 loses.



That's real stats right there now!!


----------



## elfiii

Throwback said:


> http://gridironnow.com/making-the-case-against-mark-richt/





> Georgia has played seven football seasons since 2008. That’s a healthy abstract from which definitive conclusions can be drawn. Looking at those seasons, it’s clear they fit into a tight and predictable pattern: win eight or 10 games, lose a game to an inferior team, get blown out once, probably lose to Florida, almost certainly beat Georgia Tech, fail to win any type of championship and end the season in a second-tier bowl.
> 
> Bulldog fans now have to ask themselves if that is good enough.



No, it's not.


----------



## fairhopebama

Sometimes head coaches can't handle the responsibilities that are required or the stress associated with the position. Many times we find that guys are better suited to be a coordinator. CMR seems to handle the stress well as his demeanor never changes and his heart rate never elevates over that of a resting 25 year old. Look at muschamp and Kiffin. The difference is, they weren't continually given one more year. UGA has had way too much talent to have not won anything worth noting. And if we are being honest, other teams have benefitted from the State of Ga talent because these high profile players want to win a championship and under the current leadership at UGA it is not happening.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Examples of championships for the dogs so they'll understand what we're talking about here


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

....


----------



## fairhopebama

Let me also add that I lived in South east Ga (st. Simons island) for three years and in Marietta for 8 years. I have seen the passion that the UGA fans have for their team. I just don't see the same passion from the Coaching staff.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Just remember dog fans..you might luck up and get a coach like Florida just got and will win you some big games fast or luck up and get a Dooley. Do yall want to risk that? If so go for it. With the talent yall have and can get a coach can/should win it all. But remember it could turn out like it did at Tennessee. A carousel of coaches and sucky sucky football.


----------



## Hardwoods

fairhope said:


> Sometimes head coaches can't handle the responsibilities that are required or the stress associated with the position. Many times we find that guys are better suited to be a coordinator. CMR seems to handle the stress well as his demeanor never changes and his heart rate never elevates over that of a resting 25 year old. Look at muschamp and Kiffin. The difference is, they weren't continually given one more year. UGA has had way too much talent to have not won anything worth noting. And if we are being honest, other teams have benefitted from the State of Ga talent because these high profile players want to win a championship and under the current leadership at UGA it is not happening.



But we won the Belk Bowl last season. That's something right?


----------



## Throwback

Ask yourself this question.  If you had an employee that when the big account was on the line and you needed him to close the deal he almost always let you down---would you keep him just because he was a "good guy"?


----------



## HuntDawg

Here are my reasons as to why 15 years is enough time with only 2 Conference Championships and the last being 10 years ago.

You ask any coach in the SEC what the team goal is and they will say the Conference Championship.  Is it a Politically Correct answer? Yes, but it means you have a hot at the National Championship 90% of the time.

With that said, UGA is located in the 4 highest state that has current players on NFL rosters in 2015.  Kids that played High School Ball in Georgia.  

The top 3 are Florida, California, and Texas, followed by Georgia. Now Remember, Those other states have other Major Universities for their instate kids to chose from and still play in state.  Florida has 3, California has at least 3, and Texas has at least 4.  

We have 1.5 if you want to include GA Tech.

Now, Richt's first 8 years he had a .791 winning percentage and 2 SEC Championships.  From 2009 through 2014 his winning percentage dropped to .675 and zero SEC Championships.

In addition, since 2009 I would consider the East to be the much weaker division in the SEC.

Ranked teams since 2009 in the SEC East

2009 - Florida - (We lost 41-17)

2010 - South Carolina - (We lost 17-6)

2011 - South Carolina - (We lost 35-21)

2012 - South Carolina - (We lost 35-7)
            Florida - (We won 17-9)
            Vandy - (We won 48-3)

2013 - South Carolina - (We won 41-31)
            Missouri - (We lost 41-6)
            Vandy - (We lost 31-27)

2014 - Missouri - (We won 34-0)

We have had a total of 10 end of season ranked opponents in the SEC East in the last 6 years out of a possible 60 and or record is 4 and 6.

4 and 6 out of 60 possible ranked opponents in the East and only 1 of those schools are in a State that produces more NFL players than our Home State.  

We have been in a very Weak East the last 6 years and combine that with the 2 or 3 Patsies per year our schedule has been fairly easy and no Championships to show for it.

Richt is a great guy.  A fine Christian man.  With that said, 10 years is more than enough time to have produced another SEC Championship.

It is time.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Too much talent not to won at least 1 NC

Saban would've won at least 2 NC at uga.  Prob more


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I mean..good grief.  Chizit even won a title


----------



## Throwback

Richt isn't going anywhere until the female fans fall out of love with him.  When they do he will be gone so fast you will wonder what happened


----------



## lagrangedave

My wife gave up on him yesterday.............................finally.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> the dog d allowed 62 points in the past two games. (14 more scored by bama special teams and d). thats 31 points a game avg in the past two games, and you wonder why the dogs have 2 loses.



You are correct. But whats just as bad is the non existent offense. So yeah Pruitt sucks and so does Schotty and that rounds back to Richt. You can say we lost the games because of defense all you want but that is a half truth. The lack of Offense and costly turnovers from the offense and special team play a huge roll on the D never coming off the field. Call how you want but in the grand scheme of things the team overall in the last two games sucks as one unit. Bottom line.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Sometimes head coaches can't handle the responsibilities that are required or the stress associated with the position. Many times we find that guys are better suited to be a coordinator. CMR seems to handle the stress well as his demeanor never changes and his heart rate never elevates over that of a resting 25 year old. Look at muschamp and Kiffin. The difference is, they weren't continually given one more year. UGA has had way too much talent to have not won anything worth noting. And if we are being honest, other teams have benefitted from the State of Ga talent because these high profile players want to win a championship and under the current leadership at UGA it is not happening.



Agree 100%


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just Pruitt


----------



## SpotandStalk

Pruitt gonna do it.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Just Pruitt





SpotandStalk said:


> Pruitt gonna do it.



Pruitt sucks like his daddy Richt! Fire all them! Schotty too!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Pruitt sucks like his daddy Richt! Fire all them! Schotty too!



Yes fire em all.

Bring Saban to Uga


----------



## SpotandStalk

Who would yall like to see at Uga.


There have to be some talks going on about Richt behind closed doors.


----------



## lbzdually

SpotandStalk said:


> Who would yall like to see at Uga.
> 
> 
> There have to be some talks going on about Richt behind closed doors.



If UGA could somehow get Peterson from Washington and previously Boise St., I would be on board to fire Richt tomorrow.  That way UGA gets to keep Eason and they get a true surefire upgrade at coach.   He has proven he can win with less talented teams, he could win it all with a top 5 recruiting class every year.


----------



## HuntDawg

This is where we are at as a team.

Our current QB was listed as 2nd team QB after Spring practice on a Virginia team that is currently 1 and 4.

He replaced a 1st year starter at UGA who is now the Offensive Coordinator of the 9th grade team at Colquitt County.

Are you kidding me?  If your QB waited 5 years to start, he had better been waiting behind an all pro NFL QB.  Not the case in our situation.


----------



## jiminbogart

HuntDawg said:


> We have 1.5 if you want to include GA Tech.



Good points in your post.

I'm a Tech fan, but Tech is not a football mill. There are 4 colleges in Georgia that have football programs that are bigger than Tech.

Georgia basically has one major college team, and that is UGA.
Unfortunately for the state of Georgia, UGA does not bring the state any glory on the gridiron. 

It amazes me that with the assets that  the UGA football program has, they do as little as they do.  

Doing less with more.


----------



## brownceluse

jiminbogart said:


> Good points in your post.
> 
> I'm a Tech fan, but Tech is not a football mill. There are 4 colleges in Georgia that have football programs that are bigger than Tech.
> 
> Georgia basically has one major college team, and that is UGA.
> Unfortunately for the state of Georgia, UGA does not bring the state any glory on the gridiron.
> 
> It amazes me that with the assets that  the UGA football program has, they do as little as they do.
> 
> Doing less with more.



That says it all right there.


----------



## SpotandStalk

lbzdually said:


> If UGA could somehow get Peterson from Washington and previously Boise St., I would be on board to fire Richt tomorrow.  That way UGA gets to keep Eason and they get a true surefire upgrade at coach.   He has proven he can win with less talented teams, he could win it all with a top 5 recruiting class every year.




Peterson may be a good hire. Would Uga be willing to try and find a diamond in the rough or would they want to stick to a proven coach?


----------



## riprap

jiminbogart said:


> Good points in your post.
> 
> I'm a Tech fan, but Tech is not a football mill. There are 4 colleges in Georgia that have football programs that are bigger than Tech.
> 
> Georgia basically has one major college team, and that is UGA.
> Unfortunately for the state of Georgia, UGA does not bring the state any glory on the gridiron.
> 
> It amazes me that with the assets that  the UGA football program has, they do as little as they do.
> 
> Doing less with more.



CPJ makes 2.6 million

CMR makes 3.2 million.

How does GT come up with all that money?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all just wait! Dawgs gonna win it all this year, and when they do, I'm going to have sooooo much joy rubbing it in! Keep this thread easily retrievable. Y'all will see!
> 
> Oh, and Chubb is going to win the Heisman Trophy!
> 
> It's time for the G to rise!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!





This is a great thread 6. I was looking to see the progression and came across this post. 





Sorry Silver Britches.


----------



## elfiii

Just think. If they had fired Richt at the end of last season they could have spent a bazillion $ and hired Harbaugh.


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> An Auburn guy talking trash is like a Vol talking trash...



Throwback


----------



## chadair

SpotandStalk said:


> Who would yall like to see at Uga.
> 
> 
> There have to be some talks going on about Richt behind closed doors.



Will Muschump!!


----------



## brownceluse

chadair said:


> Will Muschump!!



Nah thanks to yall we won't have to live through that one......... But I'm afraid his bud at Bama would get the job....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Maybe they'll get Charles Kelly


----------



## riprap

Wildfire richt did better with a full head of hair.


----------



## brownceluse

Here's a good place to start looking  http://athlonsports.com/college-football/college-footballs-top-15-coaches-rise-2015


----------



## drhunter1

What do the dawgs usually do in big games under Richt?


----------



## nickel back

drhunter1 said:


> What do the dawgs usually do in big games under Richt?



look at the past 2 Saturdays. I sure do hate it but it is what it is and I'm use to it now.

I see us winning the rest of our games from here on out.......I know sounds crazy right


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> I see us winning the rest of our games from here on out.......I know sounds crazy right



This is what we have grown accustom too!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Pruitt sucks like his daddy Richt! Fire all them! Schotty too!



Take the whole athletic department too!


----------



## elfiii

nickel back said:


> I see us winning the rest of our games from here on out.......I know sounds crazy right



More like psychotic.


----------



## Browning Slayer

chadair said:


> Will Muschump!!



Oh no... We want him to stay at Auburn... We kept him at UF for as long as we could.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> More like psychotic.



This^^^^^^^^


----------



## kmckinnie

Who is this Mark fellow ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

kmckinnie said:


> Who is this Mark fellow ?



See Avatar...


----------



## toyota4x4h

What about Patterson from tcu?


----------



## weathermantrey

Why wouldn't the Dawgs go after Chad Morris from SMU?  He would turn your program around in a heartbeat.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^^




I think we do though, I think we win the rest of our games....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! As for you 6 I'll see you in Athens!



not.


----------



## elfiii

kmckinnie said:


> Who is this Mark fellow ?



A Saint. One of the Twelve Apostles, first book in the New Testament. No relationship to the UGA coach though.


----------



## Throwback

http://www.dawgsports.com/2015/10/12/9508699/after-15-years-the-time-has-come-fire-mark-richt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Throwback said:


> http://www.dawgsports.com/2015/10/12/9508699/after-15-years-the-time-has-come-fire-mark-richt



interesting... we may have to start a poll on this and collect more data


----------



## Silver Britches

SpotandStalk said:


> This is a great thread 6. I was looking to see the progression and came across this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Silver Britches.



Well, um, you know, it's still possible, man.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> Well, um, you know, it's still possible, man.



You're right especially now that Pruitt spiked Will Grier's drink with testosterone.


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> interesting... we may have to start a poll on this and collect more data



I just spit Copenhagen all over my laptop ... I have created a special server for all data taken from polls!


----------



## Throwback

Saw this on Facebook 


Mark Richt was hired in 2001.  2 SEC Championships both came in the first 4 years of his tenure.  Zero National championships.  In fact, we've never even played for a National title.  

Alabama has had 5 Head Coaches and 3 National Championships since 2001.

Auburn has had 3 Head Coaches and 1 National Championship since 2001.

LSU has had 2 Head Coaches and 2 National Championships since 2001.

Florida has had 7 Head Coaches and 2 National Championships since 2001.

But by all means let's keep Richt because he's such a "Good guy."


----------



## hayseed_theology

I find it interesting that nearly 50 different people have posted on this thread, but 5 non-UGA fans account for over 40% of the posts.  Apparently, non-UGA fans are a lot more interested in ousting CMR than the average Dawg fan.  

http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=849891


----------



## Matthew6

Throwback said:


> Saw this on Facebook
> 
> 
> Mark Richt was hired in 2001.  2 SEC Championships both came in the first 4 years of his tenure.  Zero National championships.  In fact, we've never even played for a National title.
> 
> Alabama has had 5 Head Coaches and 3 National Championships since 2001.
> 
> Auburn has had 3 Head Coaches and 1 National Championship since 2001.
> 
> LSU has had 2 Head Coaches and 2 National Championships since 2001.
> 
> Florida has had 7 Head Coaches and 2 National Championships since 2001.
> 
> But by all means let's keep Richt because he's such a "Good guy."





ouch.  Throwback, you know they cant handle the truth.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> I think we do though, I think we win the rest of our games....


----------



## SpotandStalk

hayseed_theology said:


> I find it interesting that nearly 50 different people have posted on this thread, but 5 non-UGA fans account for over 40% of the posts.  Apparently, non-UGA fans are a lot more interested in ousting CMR than the average Dawg fan.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=849891




Yep, this forum would be like volnation if it weren't for us non uga fans.


----------



## Throwback

hayseed_theology said:


> I find it interesting that nearly 50 different people have posted on this thread, but 5 non-UGA fans account for over 40% of the posts.  Apparently, non-UGA fans are a lot more interested in ousting CMR than the average Dawg fan.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=849891





It takes outsiders to bring the truth to a cult.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Well-Personally-Mark Richt should remain as long as he and the AD and El Presidente' and Board, etc....wish to allow him to remain.....but...The timing could be great since Steve Spurrier will soon be available-or the guy from USC-or Bobby Petrino-he might be interested.........and many others-----like the guy from Texas Tech that locked the kid in the tool shed....a whole host of improvements just sort of hanging out here and there waiting on the next big contract ......In other words-Keep Mark Richt!!  Just Sayin' !!!  And...Have a nice day !!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> It takes outsiders to bring the truth to a cult.



No, it takes trolls to stir the pot.. What's funny is you actually talking crap. An Auburn fan wants to see Richt gone.. He owns Auburn! 

You boys are still hurting from the beating we gave you last year!


----------



## MudDucker

You bunch of Richt haters need to go soak your head and get over it.

Richt is our coach and a large majority of the fans support him, big donors (as opposed to bunch of chincy jaw beaters!) and his support with the Athletic Board is still strong and we want him to stay.

So, if it bothers you that much, I hear Tennessee is running a special on orange jumpsuits.  They are great, you can wear them on game day, deer hunting and picking up trash on the side of the road.

Go Dawgs!  Go Away Whiners!


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> No, it takes trolls to stir the pot.. What's funny is you actually talking crap. An Auburn fan wants to see Richt gone.. He owns Auburn!
> 
> You boys are still hurting from the beating we gave you last year!




im trying to help y'all out


----------



## Throwback

MudDucker said:


> You bunch of Richt haters need to go soak your head and get over it.
> 
> Richt is our coach and a large majority of the fans support him, big donors (as opposed to bunch of chincy jaw beaters!) and his support with the Athletic Board is still strong and we want him to stay.
> 
> So, if it bothers you that much, I hear Tennessee is running a special on orange jumpsuits.  They are great, you can wear them on game day, deer hunting and picking up trash on the side of the road.
> 
> Go Dawgs!  Go Away Whiners!





Look if that's what you want that's fine with me just stop expecting a different result every year


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> im trying to help y'all out



I didn't know you had that much pull... Wait, is your name BigDollar?

Can you write a letter for us too?


----------



## hayseed_theology

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, this forum would be like volnation if it weren't for us non uga fans.



After that last avatar bet, it certainly looks like volnation.  

I like having different fan bases represented on the forum.  I actually wish we had more opposing fans.  Unfortunately, they tend to get run off or get themselves kicked off.

However, I feel like a thread calling for the firing of our head coach is a bit misleading when the thread wasn't even started by a UGA fan and close to half the comments are from opposing fans.




Throwback said:


> It takes outsiders to bring the truth to a cult.



Are you suggesting that someone needs to start a "Official 2015 Fire Gus Malzahn" thread for you?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Well-Personally-Mark Richt should remain as long as he and the AD and El Presidente' and Board, etc....wish to allow him to remain.....but...The timing could be great since Steve Spurrier will soon be available-or the guy from USC-or Bobby Petrino-he might be interested.........and many others-----like the guy from Texas Tech that locked the kid in the tool shed....a whole host of improvements just sort of hanging out here and there waiting on the next big contract ......In other words-Keep Mark Richt!!  Just Sayin' !!!  And...Have a nice day !!




Don't forget Jim Harbaugh and McElwain at Uf were available to the dogs last year.


----------



## Matthew6

How many games does Richt have to lose before he gets fired. 2-3 6-6 seasons. Hopefully, he will leave with his skin intact, with integrity, like the OBC, when he realizes he cant get it done.


----------



## Throwback

hayseed_theology said:


> Are you suggesting that someone needs to start a "Official 2015 Fire Gus Malzahn" thread for you?




I'll guarantee you we won't put up with 15 years of the crap y'all have put up with.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't forget Jim Harbaugh and McElwain at Uf were available to the dogs last year.



Harbaugh wanted 1 job and he got it.

McElwain.. Pfffttt.. If we had him half of our team would be suspended for PED's.. Continuing the cheating ways of UF!


----------



## riprap

He's in no danger of getting fired before his contract runs out. Hang in there Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> How many games does Richt have to lose before he gets fired. 2-3 6-6 seasons. Hopefully, he will leave with his skin intact, with integrity, like the OBC, when he realizes he cant get it done.



This year?

UF, Kentucky, GT & Missouri..


----------



## Nitram4891

Hire Spurrier!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Harbaugh wanted 1 job and he got it.
> 
> McElwain.. Pfffttt.. If we had him half of our team would be suspended for PED's.. Continuing the cheating ways of UF!




Harbaugh and most any other coach will follow the $$$$.


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> Harbaugh wanted 1 job and he got it.
> 
> McElwain.. Pfffttt.. If we had him half of our team would be suspended for PED's.. Continuing the cheating ways of UF!



Then you don't know McElwain. You are correct about the PED's though. He would definitely suspend half the team as soon as he found out.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> Then you don't know McElwain. You are correct about the PED's though. He would definitely suspend half the team as soon as he found out.



I don't want to know him.. Hopefully he doesn't stick around long at UF and goes out with a losing record..


----------



## rhbama3

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't want to know him.. Hopefully he doesn't stick around long at UF and goes out with a losing record..



I've said it before, I hated it when he left Bama and not looking forward to what he's gonna build at UF. You Dawgs certainly won't like it.


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> I've said it before, I hated it when he left Bama and not looking forward to what he's gonna build at UF. You Dawgs certainly won't like it.



and starting this year too


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> and starting this year too



Thank god for deer season!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> I've said it before, I hated it when he left Bama and not looking forward to what he's gonna build at UF. You Dawgs certainly won't like it.



Nobody wants your opinion.. 

We got Richt, I'm not scared!


----------



## Hardwoods

Richt isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Far too many excuses to use for the supporters to turn on him. This year, it's a new OC. Next year it will be a freshman quarterback. The year after that it will be no running back. The list will go on and on. I guess 9-3 and being runner up in the east year after year ain't THAT bad......


----------



## Hardwoods

Oh, and Go Dawgs!


----------



## emusmacker

Whoa whoa whoa Browning Slayer?  You agreeing that Richt is the problem?  I read some above posts.  

Who you liking now, the Gators, or TAM?  

why would you want to blame Richt, remember your other post. He's better than Donnan and Goof.  So before you start agreeing with what other fans are saying, you need to step back.  You want to slap ypur lips about me being a hater and a whine about me jumping ship, yet there are quite a few other dawg fans on here saying the same thing, yet you cower away from them, why?  You scared slayer boy?  If so say so.  You have yet to address KyDawg and Elfiii and Brownceluse for saying Richt and Pruitt are the problem.  That's you home team and your passion they are running down.  stand up and defend him against them too.  Or just run along and go play Barbie dolls with Mud ducker and keep loving the mediocrity.  remember before you pop off at the mouth that there are at least 3 other die hard dawg fans saying the same thing as me.


----------



## elfiii

emusmacker said:


> remember before you pop off at the mouth that there are at least 3 other die hard dawg fans saying the same thing as me.



Actually I talked to two of my vendors today who are Dawg fans and they agree with us so that's 6 of us. I bet there are a lot more.

I bet the President of the Alumni Assn didn't have much nice to say to coach Richt either last Saturday.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Actually I talked to two of my vendors today who are Dawg fans and they agree with us so that's 6 of us. I bet there are a lot more.
> 
> I bet the President of the Alumni Assn didn't have much nice to say to coach Richt either last Saturday.



I bet it went something like this...

I can't # believe you lost to # Tennessee. If you keep this # up, we're going to replace your # with Mike # Bobo.



#########


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Zero emotion


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Zero, zilch, none


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Butch slapped I'm hearing


Crazy


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Didn't even get mad about  it.  Just stood there and took it.  Bam!


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Didn't even get mad about  it.  Just stood there and took it.  Bam!



and be liked it.


----------



## Throwback

"It's not about winning its about how well you lose"

UGA football motto


----------



## MudDucker

emusmacker said:


> Or just run along and go play Barbie dolls with Mud ducker and keep loving the mediocrity.  remember before you pop off at the mouth that there are at least 3 other die hard dawg fans saying the same thing as me.



Boy, you gonna look funny with that barbie doll making it difficult for you to walk straight, but I'll bet you will have a smile on your face.  

I don't care what no wanna be UGA fan, no ignorant fan or no fan of any other school has to say.  Y'all can blow it out all day long. 

Richt is the coach.  If you want him gone and you have any authority to get it done, then quit yammering and get it done.  I'll bet if you called the UGA athletic department and started your ranting, there would be a lot of laughing in the background.

Last time I was in Athens, I was with members of the Alumni board and the Board of Regents.  Those guys don't care one bit for ignorant rants about the coach.  They were all warned that expectations were too high this year.

So, you better go play in your sandbox and not get in the way of the adults who make the decisions!


----------



## MudDucker

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Didn't even get mad about  it.  Just stood there and took it.  Bam!



I guess you didn't see him throwing his headgear.  Might want to get your eyes checked.  EKG might be in order as well.

Regal me with all of your coaching experience ... go ahead.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

MudDucker said:


> I guess you didn't see him throwing his headgear.  Might want to get your eyes checked.  EKG might be in order as well.
> 
> Regal me with all of your coaching experience ... go ahead.



Bam!


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> I think we should get emusmacker to coach the Dawgs.. Gets my vote! With all the lip smacking he does he would have to be better than Richt..



Nah, I won't want them to hire him to even clean the toilets at Butts-Mehre.  Now sloppin' da hogs on research road might be an idea.


----------



## Browning Slayer

MudDucker said:


> Boy, you gonna look funny with that barbie doll making it difficult for you to walk straight, but I'll bet you will have a smile on your face.
> 
> I don't care what no wanna be UGA fan, no ignorant fan or no fan of any other school has to say.  Y'all can blow it out all day long.
> 
> Richt is the coach.  If you want him gone and you have any authority to get it done, then quit yammering and get it done.  I'll bet if you called the UGA athletic department and started your ranting, there would be a lot of laughing in the background.
> 
> Last time I was in Athens, I was with members of the Alumni board and the Board of Regents.  Those guys don't care one bit for ignorant rants about the coach.  They were all warned that expectations were too high this year.
> 
> So, you better go play in your sandbox and not get in the way of the adults who make the decisions!




Ol lipsmacker doesn't get it.. He thinks his meaningless ramble about firing Richt on the GON forum will actually mean something to someone at the University..


----------



## fairhopebama

Every year, about this time, it turns into a dawg eat dawg forum around here. Pure entertainment. Another reason I would like to see CMR stay. You just can't make this stuff up. What CMR lacks in emotion and passion on the field he certainly indirectly brings it out on here. Carry on. This is getting good.


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Didn't even get mad about  it.  Just stood there and took it.  Bam!




What else was he gonna do? Slap back???? Mark Richt?????


----------



## SpotandStalk

fairhope said:


> Every year, about this time, it turns into a dawg eat dawg forum around here. Pure entertainment. Another reason I would like to see CMR stay. You just can't make this stuff up. What CMR lacks in emotion and passion on the field he certainly indirectly brings it out on here. Carry on. This is getting good.


----------



## brownceluse

Richt's biggest problem and what has gotten him in this mess was Roster management. I read a good article last night about this issue. He has let the recruiting approach be changed with the new early offers but it's a little late but it has changed. If everything stays just like it is with recruiting UGA is 3 years away before they can compete for the big game. Now that's a big if??? So Dawg fans continue to talk smack but let's not to carried away with expectations...... Richt will be here to see this through and so will the staff he has in place. Our expectations and the Board and boosters are a lot different than ours........  Here is a tid bit from what I read........

— Since 2001 UGA has signed 330 out of 375 prospects to NLIs, or 88% of the NCAA/SEC maximum allowable (thus a self-imposed 12% reduction in recruited scholarship athletes even though never on NCAA probation); quite the opposite of oversigning, regardless, a self-imposed competitive disadvantage
— UGA entered the 2012 season w/ only 68 recruited scholarship players out of the 85 the NCAA permits; since OT Kolton Houston was ineligible that season (Norandolone), UGA only had 67 recruited scholarship players, a self-imposed 21.1% reduction in players due to attrition and failure to sign the maximum allowable 25 scholarship players per year; we could have really used DL depth that year, esp. in the SECCG where Alabama rushed for 350 yds and Abry Jones was out injured
— UGA has lost 140 of its 330 signees prior to graduation for a 42.4% attrition rate


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> Every year, about this time, it turns into a dawg eat dawg forum around here. Pure entertainment. Another reason I would like to see CMR stay. You just can't make this stuff up. What CMR lacks in emotion and passion on the field he certainly indirectly brings it out on here. Carry on. This is getting good.



Lipsmacker is NO Dawg!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Three


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Lipsmacker is NO Dawg!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


>





 GIFSoup


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> Lipsmacker is NO Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


>





Gold Ranger said:


> GIFSoup





fairhope said:


>



He's just's a bitter old man that is stuck in the past with NY Yankee baseball..


----------



## Gold Ranger

Browning Slayer said:


> He's just's a bitter old man that is stuck in the past with NY Yankee baseball..



Tell us what you REALLY think, Slayer......



 GIFSoup


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> Tell us what you REALLY think, Slayer......
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup


----------



## Browning Slayer

EMU???


----------



## SpotandStalk

Gold Ranger said:


> Tell us what you REALLY think, Slayer......
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup




I thought that was South Ga Dawg?


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought that was South Ga Dawg?



Ol Red..


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought that was South Ga Dawg?


----------



## fairhopebama

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought that was South Ga Dawg?



Oh you placed that on the tee nicely for me but out of respect for RHBama I am going to leave it on the tee.


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought that was South Ga Dawg?



Don't make "He who shall not be named" come in here.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fairhope said:


> Oh you placed that on the tee nicely for me but out of respect for RHBama I am going to leave it on the tee.



Go ahead, he's still at work.


----------



## emusmacker

LoL, Brownie boy, you sir(i guess) don't have a clue.  You all bad actin.  I got 1 question that I don't think you can answer.  Why you don't wanna jump Elfiii for not being a true DAWG fan?  I know you skeered to answer that.  You can PM me the answer if you're skeered to answer here.  He has pretty much said the same thing about the DAWGs as I have.  And you talk about me being stuck in the old Yankee era.  Dude, shut up and look up how many TITLES the Yankees have won in the last 35 yrs.  More than the Dawgs, yet you constantly slap your lips together talking about the Nat championship from 80.  I was 7 years old when they won it.  Were you even born then.  I don't go to Yankee games just like I don't go to Raiders games.  And I may not go to another UGA game. If that excludes me from being a fan in your little world, then rock on son.   

Again, please tell me why you scared of Elfiii or Brownceluse or KYdawg.  They too think Richt should be gone.  

Same for you Lameducker.  You like mediocre football?  I don't.  And I'd pay to see you try and make me walk funny.  Just sayin.


And to those askin who would we get?  Well answer me this.  Who was Richt when we hired him?  he wasn't a proven head coach, he was an OC at Fla. State.   And he has improved the program over Donnan and Goff, so whose to say that another OC wouldn't step it up another level.


----------



## Gold Ranger

emusmacker said:


> Same for you Lameducker.  You like mediocre football?  I don't.  And I'd pay to see you try and make me walk funny.  Just sayin.
> 
> 
> And to those askin who would we get?  Well answer me this.  Who was Richt when we hired him?  he wasn't a proven head coach, he was an OC at Fla. State.   And he has improved the program over Donnan and Goff, so whose to say that another OC wouldn't step it up another level.



Or you end up with another Donnan or Goff.  Every hire isn't guaranteed to improve your lot in life.  Some folks had rather be where they are than risk going backward.

Should Richt be fired?  I don't know, but I do know that in hindsight it will depend on who the next coach is.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Mark Richt has lost control of this thread.


----------



## Throwback

hayseed_theology said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of this thread.




another example of why he needs to be fired!


----------



## fairhopebama

hayseed_theology said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of this thread.



May have lost control of the thread but hasn't lost control of his emotion on the sideline nor lost control of the tanning bed on/off switch.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fairhope said:


> May have lost control of the thread but hasn't lost control of his emotion on the sideline nor lost control of the tanning bed on/off switch.



Richt's a spray tanned man


----------



## HuntDawg

At best, we play 1 team per year with more talent than we have.  Honestly, it is probably 1 team every other year.

Seriously, no other team in the conference has as many opportunities to sign as many blue chip players in their Home State.

Florida has more Blue Chip players, but UF has to compete with Miami and FSU for that in state talent.

Texas has more Blue Chip players, but A&M has to compete with Texas, Baylor, Texas Tech, and TCU.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Gold Ranger said:


> Or you end up with another Donnan or Goff.  Every hire isn't guaranteed to improve your lot in life.  Some folks had rather be where they are than risk going backward.



If you are scared, just say you're scared. Sometimes you've got to take a step back to step forward. Mark Richt has had ample opportunity to prove what he can do, and it's 8-4, 9-3. It is what it is. 
That might be dandy at some institutions, but it shouldn't be a UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

its all about the tan


three


win


----------



## Hooked On Quack

SpotandStalk said:


> Richt's a spray tanned man





BROWNING7WSM said:


> its all about the tan
> 
> 
> three
> 
> 
> win






My wife thinks CMR is hawt and his tan is yummy...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife thinks CMR is hawt and his tan is yummy...




Tell her those spray tans sho taste nasty. 




DO NOT tell her how you found out.


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> LoL, Brownie boy, you sir(i guess) don't have a clue.  You all bad actin.  I got 1 question that I don't think you can answer.  Why you don't wanna jump Elfiii for not being a true DAWG fan?  I know you skeered to answer that.  You can PM me the answer if you're skeered to answer here.  He has pretty much said the same thing about the DAWGs as I have.  And you talk about me being stuck in the old Yankee era.  Dude, shut up and look up how many TITLES the Yankees have won in the last 35 yrs.  More than the Dawgs, yet you constantly slap your lips together talking about the Nat championship from 80.  I was 7 years old when they won it.  Were you even born then.  I don't go to Yankee games just like I don't go to Raiders games.  And I may not go to another UGA game. If that excludes me from being a fan in your little world, then rock on son.
> 
> Again, please tell me why you scared of Elfiii or Brownceluse or KYdawg.  They too think Richt should be gone.
> 
> Same for you Lameducker.  You like mediocre football?  I don't.  And I'd pay to see you try and make me walk funny.  Just sayin.
> 
> 
> And to those askin who would we get?  Well answer me this.  Who was Richt when we hired him?  he wasn't a proven head coach, he was an OC at Fla. State.   And he has improved the program over Donnan and Goff, so whose to say that another OC wouldn't step it up another level.



Oh my... You are a Raider fan too.... I'm done talking to you. You just said more than you should have. Please go jump on another bandwagon. I hear Ohio State has openings. Any other team would be ashamed to have you.


----------



## emusmacker

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh my... You are a Raider fan too.... I'm done talking to you. You just said more than you should have. Please go jump on another bandwagon. I hear Ohio State has openings. Any other team would be ashamed to have you.



Uhhh first all THANK GOD you're done talking to me, I usually like to talk to grown ups anyway.

And I'm a bandwagon fan for being a fan of a team that has won anything relevant in how many years?  Almost as long as the dawgs have won.  Almost.   You cry and whine and fuss more than a little school girl.  You're fun tho, Brownie, it's so easy to get you riled up and make you come on here and talk all dawg tuff, that's sooo impressive, you should get the FAN of the YEAR award, I'm sure you have a few already hangin on the fridge with your other pics you colored at daycare.  I really wish you would come up with new stuff. The bandwagon stuff is old, kinda like the dawgs last NAT title and in a few more their SEC title.  

Sooo please do what you say and don't talk to me anymore.  please, I'm tired of having to deal with childish conversations while I'm in an adult forum.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Barry Duggan said:


> If you are scared, just say you're scared. Sometimes you've got to take a step back to step forward. Mark Richt has had ample opportunity to prove what he can do, and it's 8-4, 9-3. It is what it is.
> That might be dandy at some institutions, but it shouldn't be a UGA.



I know, with UGA long and illustrious history of Championships, 9-3 seasons should be unacceptable.

Seriously, though, I understand what your saying, and I really don't care one way or another.  Richt is a lock every year to field and very good team, but he's not the man to get you where you won't to be.  It's just real hard for some people to leave the comfort zone of very good for an unknown.


----------



## Matthew6

fire cmr now


----------



## nickel back

Really......


----------



## Matthew6

Gold Ranger said:


> I know, with UGA long and illustrious history of Championships, 9-3 seasons should be unacceptable.
> 
> Seriously, though, I understand what your saying, and I really don't care one way or another.  Richt is a lock every year to field and very good team, but he's not the man to get you where you won't to be.  It's just real hard for some people to leave the comfort zone of very good for an unknown.



This


----------



## Matthew6

ttt for after todays game.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> ttt for after todays game.



May want to start a new one.


This un may be locked down by midnight.


----------



## Hardwoods

Thanks 6!


----------



## bullgator

Mark Richt is a dgG


----------



## fairhopebama

Bump so you don't have to look too hard to find it.


----------



## emusmacker

LOL,  Richt is the best coach has ever had or will ever have, I mean, he's better than Donnan and Goof.


----------



## Kilowatt

Don't post that often. Think it's time for a change.


----------



## toyota4x4h

emusmacker said:


> LOL,  Richt is the best coach has ever had or will ever have, I mean, he's better than Donnan and Goof.



Hey Emu reckon slayer feels silly now? Ah who am I kidding lol.


----------



## brownceluse

The wheels on the bus come off off off


----------



## Hardwoods

It would be hypocritical to call any other program a dumpster fire at this point


----------



## bullgator

If CMR goes somewhere else and wins, and UGA hires a new coach with the same so - so results..........real life counciling will be needed here.


----------



## Throwback

https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/...k-richts-name-is-being-considered-for-any-job


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Terrible he says.  Man!

I hate hearing this


----------



## jiminbogart

Throwback said:


> https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/...k-richts-name-is-being-considered-for-any-job





			
				Brian Jones said:
			
		

> “This is terrible. I don’t know why Mark Richt’s name is being considered for any job. At least at his alma mater at the University of Miami. This was a terrible showing today. Yes, you should give a lot of credit to Florida. But Georgia should be worried. This was putrid. This was disappointing. They are a terrible football team.



That dude does not beat around the bush.


----------



## jdgator

Mark Richt is a classy guy. He recruits top talent and consistently produces winning teams that go to top bowl games. Don't fire a consistently good coach and risk hiring a Zook or a Muschamp.


----------



## Water Swat

jdgator said:


> Mark Richt is a classy guy. He recruits top talent and consistently produces winning teams that go to top bowl games. Don't fire a consistently good coach and risk hiring a Zook or a Muschamp.



id rather take the risk. Yeah you might get a dud. but get rid of him quicker and try again. The Go Gatas seemed to strike gold pretty quick on this hire.


----------



## KyDawg

I will be a Dawg for as long as I can draw a breath. CMR needs to go. I said that and I believe it. His players did not have much fire or emotion today. I do not care if we go 0 and 12 for three years, and that may be with a new coach. But we can wait 3 more years and face it or face it now. Fla. changed coaches, Alabama changed coaches, UT changed coaches, heck even The Ohio changed coaches, all with better results than we are getting. Other than UT they all improved their lot. Rip said a long time ago that we were so scared of getting worse we will never get any better. Fire CMR and do it tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I will be a Dawg for as long as I can draw a breath. CMR needs to go. I said that and I believe it. His players did not have much fire or emotion today. I do not care if we go 0 and 12 for three years, and that may be with a new coach. But we can wait 3 more years and face it or face it now. Fla. changed coaches, Alabama changed coaches, UT changed coaches, heck even The Ohio changed coaches, all with better results than we are getting. Other than UT they all improved their lot. Rip said a long time ago that we were so scared of getting worse we will never get any better. Fire CMR and do it tomorrow.


Well said


----------



## SGADawg

I have waffled on Richt for at least 3 years. After the Tennessee game I decided I had had enough. I want Richt gone and I want him gone now. I'm tired of seeing top 10 recruits being coached into mediocre teams.  FIRE MARK RICHT!!!


----------



## Matthew6

CMR should step aside.


----------



## riprap

On Dawg talk Kevin Butler didn't want to say it, but he did say terrific fan base, great facilities, great national following, great area to recruit from but...

I have said it before, there are too many people that think CMR is bigger than UGA. He is not. We can do better and our fan base deserves it. I don't cause I'm not the one shelling out big money and taking off work to go down and watch performances like that, but lots of folks do and they need to be rewarded. Be rewarded with at least a good effort where everybody does their job. 

I don't know what is going on but I feel like our guys are spending most of their time watching film instead of knowing what they should be doing and how to do it. There is no light at the end of the tunnel until a new qb arrives. Heaven forbid he get hurt or not pan out. We would be right back to where we are now.


----------



## Old Winchesters

When MCelwain arrived he said he had "insufficient talent" at Florida. Today that insufficient talent whipped our kids up and down the field. No passion, no fire no way he needs to stay. He has earned the right to not be terminated mid season and I would like him as an AD but not as coach... It will take the big boosters cutting off the money to make it happen and I just don't see it happening..... yet.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> CMR should step aside.


----------



## groundhawg

bullgator said:


> If CMR goes somewhere else and wins, and UGA hires a new coach with the same so - so results..........real life counciling will be needed here.



Any coach for UGA will only have a so - so record.


----------



## KyDawg

groundhawg said:


> Any coach for UGA will only have a so - so record.



Might be the most ridiculous post I read forever. We have no idea how UGA would do with a good coach.


----------



## tcward

What does it cost to rent one of those banner planes to fly over Sanford stadium next Saturday?


----------



## brownceluse

tcward said:


> What does it cost to rent one of those banner planes to fly over Sanford stadium next Saturday?



Depends on who you ask.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Y'all will win next week and all will be good again


----------



## tcward

I like Temples' head coach! Lets get him!


----------



## tcward

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Y'all will win next week and all will be good again



I don't see us winning another game this year with this circus....


----------



## Matthew6

tcward said:


> I like Temples' head coach! Lets get him!



yep. hes beating notre dame with 4 min left.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama, Gators and Mizzou game the dogs scored 22 pts total.


----------



## KyDawg

Every teams goes through bad years. Remember the parade at Alabama and the continuing train wreck at UT. The difference is they were not scared to make a change. We will not make a change cuase we skeert we might get something worse. Worse than what?


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Bama, Gators and Mizzou game the dogs scored 22 pts total.



I know it's funny as it should be but thinking about that just baffles me. You have a dual threat QB you put in for this game and don't let him run. Just silly. I'm not sure why our 3rd string QB is our best option at punting either. The D is young on the back end but at least you see a glimmer of hope there but the O is just plain awful. From play calling to execution etc.! The Bama loss can be built on but after that it's time to figure it out. Every sec team except SCE has man handled our o line and Southern did for 2 quarters. I'll be honest it's just sad now. It's almost like Richt is coaching out of the HR play book saying I used all the tools I had and lost. Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Mike Leech to Uga?



He'll whip those boys into shape


----------



## Throwback

Wasn't richt a backup qb his whole college career? How on earth could he not have some good QB's?


----------



## nickel back

If any of y'all seen the DAWG and GATOR game thread,y'all know I'm off the support train for CMR. 

A first year coach with less talent just beat the breaks off CMR....

OUR BOYS DESERVE BETTER

CMR can take his I will love you no matter what happens father figure attitude and go some where else....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> If any of y'all seen the DAWG and GATOR game thread,y'all know I'm off the support train for CMR.
> 
> A first year coach with less talent just beat the breaks off CMR....
> 
> .


1st year Coach!


Yeah with 2 NC's under his belt as OC/QB coach for one of the winningest programs in the country under one of the best HC's in the country. Then he took the HC gig at Colorado until a better gig with Florida came open. 

McElwain ain't no spring chicken ya know. 

You delusional dawgies make for great entertainment year in and year out. 

Next years the year!!!

NOW, in all seriousness, for the kids playing it isnt about their pathetic fan bases drama queen opinions of their coach. It isnt about NC's, though winning seasons are fun occasionally. 

WHAT it IS about is academics and for those athletes that have the magic its about a pro career. When you look at the endgame breakdown there are no fewer pro drafts from UGA than from any other NC program and there are no fewer academic success stories than from any other NC program. 

The UGA fan base needs to do some reality adjusting and quit being so emotionally invested in something that doesn't effect the outcome of their day one way or another. 

If you want to be invested in your team/school then put your money where your whiney little hearts and mouths are. Its a great deal, plus it's tax deductible! !!


----------



## nickel back

Guess I should have said first year as head coach in the SEC and for the GATORS.There is no way he should be able to out coach CMR and make  his offense look as bad as it did.The DAWGS offense yesterday was ugly.....what I think we have scored 12 points the last 2 games and lost  to UT when we was up 24 to 3


----------



## southGAlefty

nickel back said:


> Guess I should have said first year as head coach in the SEC and for the GATORS.There is no way he should be able to out coach CMR and make  his offense look as bad as it did.The DAWGS offense yesterday was ugly.....what I think we have scored 12 points the last 2 games and lost  to UT when we was up 24 to 3



Delusional. Gator defense is nasty! Was nasty last year too. UGA started a 3rd string backup to a ACC-basketball school-reject QB and you guys are acting surprised they got whipped. Beats all I've ever seen.


----------



## MudDucker

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1st year Coach!
> 
> 
> Yeah with 2 NC's under his belt as OC/QB coach for one of the winningest programs in the country under one of the best HC's in the country. Then he took the HC gig at Colorado until a better gig with Florida came open.
> 
> McElwain ain't no spring chicken ya know.
> 
> You delusional dawgies make for great entertainment year in and year out.
> 
> Next years the year!!!
> 
> NOW, in all seriousness, for the kids playing it isnt about their pathetic fan bases drama queen opinions of their coach. It isnt about NC's, though winning seasons are fun occasionally.
> 
> WHAT it IS about is academics and for those athletes that have the magic its about a pro career. When you look at the endgame breakdown there are no fewer pro drafts from UGA than from any other NC program and there are no fewer academic success stories than from any other NC program.
> 
> The UGA fan base needs to do some reality adjusting and quit being so emotionally invested in something that doesn't effect the outcome of their day one way or another.
> 
> If you want to be invested in your team/school then put your money where your whiney little hearts and mouths are. Its a great deal, plus it's tax deductible! !!



HUSH Boy ... a say HUSH, you are about the exceed the limits of my medication!  I am a graduate and I donate, so I got every right to speak.

As coach said, I will guard my comments, but I will say, I ain't happy.

I will also say this. All you experts don't have a clue.  The reason we got beat this year by Bammer and the Gators is because our offensive line play stinks.  You could put Mathew Stafford in there and he would have a hard time.  The second most glaring problem is that other than my home boy Malcomb, our receivers seem to have stone heads and stone hands.  With weak line play, you had better have your tight ends and receivers step up.  Ours stepped on it!


----------



## nickel back

southGAlefty said:


> Delusional. Gator defense is nasty! Was nasty last year too. UGA started a 3rd string backup to a ACC-basketball school-reject QB and you guys are acting surprised they got whipped. Beats all I've ever seen.



Nope not surprised at all, matter in fact I was pretty sure we would,you will not find a thread where I said we would.Its the embarrassment of how we looked.....lost and know idea, that's on the coaching staff. I'm done with the support of CMR be doing it for way to long.


----------



## justus3131

*Keep Richt*

Keep Mark Richt, unless of course Ray Goof is available.  UF is on the verge of something great with new coach which will be evident in February with the talent lining up to play for the Gators.


----------



## nickel back

MudDucker said:


> HUSH Boy ... a say HUSH, you are about the exceed the limits of my medication!  I am a graduate and I donate, so I got every right to speak.
> 
> As coach said, I will guard my comments, but I will say, I ain't happy.
> 
> I will also say this. All you experts don't have a clue.  The reason we got beat this year by Bammer and the Gators is because our offensive line play stinks.  You could put Mathew Stafford in there and he would have a hard time.  The second most glaring problem is that other than my home boy Malcomb, our receivers seem to have stone heads and stone hands.  With weak line play, you had better have your tight ends and receivers step up.  Ours stepped on it!



Who is the coach,who is responsible for the recruitment of these young men  that is supposed to be so good to keep us in the top10 class year after year.What is happing to these young men that is in the top 10 class while they are here? Pleas tell me I would like to know.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

UGA needs to make this move...
Sometimes you have to take a step back before you can move forward. I was big Richt supporter for years. Now I'm off the wagon. The UGA program is on a downslide with or without this move so I say go for it. It'll be better in the long run imho


----------



## nickel back

justus3131 said:


> Keep Mark Richt, unless of course Ray Goof is available.  UF is on the verge of something great with new coach which will be evident in February with the talent lining up to play for the Gators.



How is this happening? Is it because they got a coach that can coach


----------



## SpotandStalk

deerhuntingdawg said:


> UGA needs to make this move...
> Sometimes you have to take a step back before you can move forward. I was big Richt supporter for years. Now I'm off the wagon. The UGA program is on a downslide with or without this move so I say go for it. It'll be better in the long run imho



Even if Uga hired a bad coach they could stay at or near the level they are now.


----------



## tcward

nickel back said:


> Who is the coach,who is responsible for the recruitment of these young men  that is supposed to be so good to keep us in the top10 class year after year.What is happing to these young men that is in the top 10 class while they are here? Pleas tell me I would like to know.



This^


----------



## tcward

SpotandStalk said:


> Even if Uga hired a bad coach they could stay at or near the level they are now.



Well said! We are suppose to be in the hunt right now for championships with the current coach.....we aren't even competitive! Now is the time!


----------



## nickel back

One of our best defense players, may be the best, is a transfer from UAB, that right there says a lot in its self


----------



## nickel back

go to you tube and look up.... time to tell the truth about Mark Richt.....lol.

I can't post it here cause the language


----------



## jiminbogart

I hope CHR stays forever!

I must say, it is a lot of fun to watch the dawgs wallow in mediocrity.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Just for some perspective..bobo is 7-0
Never mind..my buddy who's a Uga fan told me that. I just looked it up lol. He's an idiot.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> If any of y'all seen the DAWG and GATOR game thread,y'all know I'm off the support train for CMR.
> 
> A first year coach with less talent just beat the breaks off CMR....
> 
> OUR BOYS DESERVE BETTER
> 
> CMR can take his I will love you no matter what happens father figure attitude and go some where else....



This says it all^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fishnguy

nickel back said:


> go to you tube and look up.... time to tell the truth about Mark Richt.....lol.
> 
> I can't post it here cause the language



I'd bet that with all of this dude's football knowledge, he's something like a forklift driver.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> HUSH Boy ... a say HUSH, you are about the exceed the limits of my medication!  I am a graduate and I donate, so I got every right to speak.



You're a 1%er and not one of the ones I'm talking to or about. I didn't even go there. I bleed Crimson & White, but the chances my boy will was enough for me to start donating last year. 

If more of these boys would put their money where their mouth is these threads would be a lot fewer. If they say they don't have the money, what they waste on beer and lottery tickets per week alone would float the program without the alumni's contributions.


----------



## Throwback

http://mweb.cbssports.com/ncaaf/wri...-mark-richt-to-part-ways-hopefully-with-class


----------



## nickel back

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a 1%er and not one of the ones I'm talking to or about. I didn't even go there. I bleed Crimson & White, but the chances my boy will was enough for me to start donating last year.
> 
> If more of these boys would put their money where their mouth is these threads would be a lot fewer. If they say they don't have the money, what they waste on beer and lottery tickets per week alone would float the program without the alumni's contributions.


Just asking how's my money going to make CMR a better coach


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> Just asking how's my money going to make CMR a better coach



Never claimed it would. 

However, you're either rowing a boat or rocking it.


----------



## fairhopebama

CMR seems more fit to be the swim team/ dive team coach. His demeanor seems better suited for that position.


----------



## srb

*PIcture this....*



Throwback said:


> Wasn't richt a backup qb his whole college career? How on earth could he not have some good QB's?



I seen a pic of Cmr on a Miami team back up qb,Wasn't Jim kelly there?Maybe somebody could find the pic:::Again


----------



## riprap

nickel back said:


> Just asking how's my money going to make CMR a better coach



It's not, but if you donate you have to give out reasons why you didn't waste your money.  If you donate and CMR gets fired, you will have to double your donations to pay his salary and the next guy's. 2017.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> It's not, but if you donate you have to give out reasons why you didn't waste your money.  If you donate and CMR gets fired, you will have to double your donations to pay his salary and the next guy's. 2017.



Nope the price of peanuts, hot dog, nachos, chicken samich, water, big gulp cup etc will go up a dollar to offset set the cost. If they make the right hire that cost could be covered during the G day game.......


----------



## Marlin_444

I like Mark Richt, he is a nice guy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

fairhope said:


> CMR seems more fit to be the swim team/ dive team coach. His demeanor seems better suited for that position.






'Specially wit da tan . . .


----------



## Old Winchesters

*Banner plane*



tcward said:


> What does it cost to rent one of those banner planes to fly over Sanford stadium next Saturday?



I have started a go fund me page to get that plane and banner rented,,,, not sure the mods will let me post the url here.


----------



## Throwback

Old Winchesters said:


> I have started a go fund me page to get that plane and banner rented,,,, not sure the mods will let me post the url here.





I love this place!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

KyDawg said:


> Every teams goes through bad years. Remember the parade at Alabama and the continuing train wreck at UT. The difference is they were not scared to make a change. We will not make a change cuase we skeert we might get something worse. Worse than what?



true


----------



## lbzdually

Mark Richt does not need to be fired, he needs to be a man and resign after the year is over.   he is not living up to the expectations and there is too much animosity between him and the fan base.  You can tell he's not enjoying it anymore, when he snaps at sideline reporters for asking him a question.   UGA needs to start courting Herman from Houston or Fuentes from Memphis.  I like Herman because he could recruit Texas well.  Take talent from Texas and the top talent from Georgia, with a good coach and UGA could avoid the rebuilding years like what many expect with a new coach hire for UGA.

Not only that, but Herman will have more talent to work with and he's already proven he can beat an SEC team like Vandy worse that UGA can, with less talent.  We all know about Houston's offense, but their defense has allowed an average of under 6 points a game the last 3 games they have played.


----------



## HuntDawg

UGA is located about 1 hour from one of the top 4 Mecca's of High School recruiting that being Metro Atlanta.  Everyone knows it.  Everyone comes here.

With that said, name me another major University to be considered a top 25 program year in and year out that would keep their current Head Coach that has not won the conference Championship in 10 years?

Good Luck with that research.


----------



## jiminbogart

fairhope said:


> CMR seems more fit to be the swim team/ dive team coach. His demeanor seems better suited for that position.



Don't mess up the UGA swim/dive team! They actually win national championships!

The women's team has won 6 NCAA championships since 1999! 

12 SEC championships since 1997. 

My daughter was a diver on the Georgia Diving Club(little league diving, for lack of a better description) at the Ramsey Center. The swimming diving team at UGA is top notch all the way around.


----------



## tcward

Old Winchesters said:


> I have started a go fund me page to get that plane and banner rented,,,, not sure the mods will let me post the url here.



I went there and dropped 500....!


----------



## fairhopebama

jiminbogart said:


> Don't mess up the UGA swim/dive team! They actually win national championships!
> 
> The women's team has won 6 NCAA championships since 1999!
> 
> 12 SEC championships since 1997.
> 
> My daughter was a diver on the Georgia Diving Club(little league diving, for lack of a better description) at the Ramsey Center. The swimming diving team at UGA is top notch all the way around.





Okay, you don't want to mess that up. Is there a poker team. He certainly has a poker face not knowing if he is losing or winning.


----------



## Throwback

http://www.dawgsports.com/2015/10/3...eon-harris-faton-bauta-stats-mark-richt-fired


----------



## toyota4x4h

What would really help if yall really want to send a msg to Richt or the school is don't show up the home games left. The last year or so of Dooley the stadium had tons of empty seats. The fan base left and the school took notice.


----------



## SpotandStalk

toyota4x4h said:


> What would really help if yall really want to send a msg to Richt or the school is don't show up the home games left. The last year or so of Dooley the stadium had tons of empty seats. The fan base left and the school took notice.



Yep.

That will work at any school.

Except Tech or Miami.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Miami has had empty seats for years now that's true lol.


----------



## Mike81

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.
> 
> That will work at any school.
> 
> Except Tech or Miami.



UGA's are empty by halftime?


----------



## tcward

Here you go.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

tcward said:


> Here you go.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Mike81 said:


> UGA's are empty by halftime?



It's called riding the bandwagon. 



Uga doesn't care if the fans leave early as the tickets have been purchased. When those tickets aren't purchased at all is when you'll get their attention.


----------



## Barry Duggan

toyota4x4h said:


> What would really help if yall really want to send a msg to Richt or the school is don't show up the home games left. The last year or so of Dooley the stadium had tons of empty seats. The fan base left and the school took notice.



It appears the players have already quit showing up. 

When we can no longer sign top recruits, because they don't want to play for a losing program, maybe something will happen.


----------



## KyDawg

I am hunting for the Georgia fan that is saying wait until next year. Only place I have heard that is from the fans of a school in the state directly north of Georgia.


----------



## nickel back

How many QB's have left/transfer from UGA in the past 3 years....


----------



## lbzdually

nickel back said:


> How many QB's have left/transfer from UGA in the past 3 years....



Jacob Park and Christian Lemay off the top of my head and they were both 4 star recruits.


----------



## riprap

lbzdually said:


> Jacob Park and Christian Lemay off the top of my head and they were both 4 star recruits.



So that is 5 qb's to choose from since Mason...


----------



## nickel back

riprap said:


> So that is 5 qb's to choose from since Mason...



...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

tcward said:


> Here you go.....


----------



## MudDucker

lbzdually said:


> Jacob Park and Christian Lemay off the top of my head and they were both 4 star recruits.



According to players, Lemay was a total bust at college speeds.  Most have been very hush hush about Park.  However, three offensive coaches looked at him and let him pass.  Must be some issue there.


----------



## nickel back

MudDucker said:


> According to players, Lemay was a total bust at college speeds.  Most have been very hush hush about Park.  However, three offensive coaches looked at him and let him pass.  Must be some issue there.



Then why did we go after them can we not spot bad apples any more. Has it got that bad, it will be very ugly if Jacob Eason turns into a bad apple.....

GO!!PUPPIES!!


----------



## Throwback

nickel back said:


> Then why did we go after them can we not spot bad apples any more. Has it got that bad, it will be very ugly if Jacob Eason turns into a bad apple.....
> 
> GO!!PUPPIES!!



The head coach was a (backup) qb at Miami in the 80's, and coached QB's as part of his career.  He should be a little better than the average coach at picking out quarterbacks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The word is out among D1 schools, UGA will have a HC opening soon.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Let's see - Jim Donnen may be available-also maybe Vince Dooley could get back on the side lines....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

CBS is even calling for Richt and UGA to part ways. 

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...-mark-richt-to-part-ways-hopefully-with-class


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

CBS-Now if it was NBC it would bear more credibility !!!


----------



## emusmacker

Miguel Cervantes said:


> CBS is even calling for Richt and UGA to part ways.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...-mark-richt-to-part-ways-hopefully-with-class



hey Miguel, if you like Richt and believe in him so much, why don't we trade.  saban for Richt?   wonder what your money will do to help then?


----------



## Matthew6

emusmacker said:


> hey Miguel, if you like Richt and believe in him so much, why don't we trade.  saban for Richt?   wonder what your money will do to help then?



phil fulmer would have as much a chance getting the bama job as richt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

emusmacker said:


> hey Miguel, if you like Richt and believe in him so much, why don't we trade.  saban for Richt?   wonder what your money will do to help then?



Even with Billy Payne's contributions, UGA can't afford Saban. 

Richt would be run out of Tuscaloosa faster than Curry was. Bama fans don't sing the "this is the year" song and then settle for consistent 8-4 seasons. They kills trees, egg houses and vandalize with terrorist threats the coaches they don't like.

If most UGA fans weren't so drunk after each game, they might could exercise those same strategies as well.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Put a for sale sign in his yard he will get the hint


----------



## fairhopebama

Migmack said:


> Put a for sale sign in his yard he will get the hint



Just send him a link to the GON Sports forum he will get the hint unless Browning Slayer is posting about how great he is.


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> Just send him a link to the GON Sports forum he will get the hint unless Browning Slayer is posting about how great he is.



Only a true UGA fan and big time booster would have his email address.


----------



## lbzdually

nickel back said:


> Then why did we go after them can we not spot bad apples any more. Has it got that bad, it will be very ugly if Jacob Eason turns into a bad apple.....
> 
> GO!!PUPPIES!!



All three QB's (Lemay, Park, and now Bauta) have or had the same issue, they were 'dual threat' quarterbacks that would have been better suited for a spread offense.  So why recruit someone who does not fit your offensive scheme?   That's is the big issue there.  Now with Eason, he is a pro style QB, who already has better vision than any QB on UGA's team.  People keep comparing him to Matthew Stafford, but I think it's more accurate to call him a taller Aaron Murray with a hypersonic rail gun for an arm.  He can throw the ball 70 yards, but also has touch to drop dimes against zone defenses.


----------



## elfiii

lbzdually said:


> Now with Eason, he is a pro style QB, who already has better vision than any QB on UGA's team.  People keep comparing him to Matthew Stafford, but I think it's more accurate to call him a taller Aaron Murray with a hypersonic rail gun for an arm.  He can throw the ball 70 yards, but also has touch to drop dimes against zone defenses.



HS football is not college level SEC football, not to mention he will need an O line that can pass block.


----------



## LTZ25

Please don't fire CMR , Gators stomp Bulldogs and don't move up in ranking , that tells you where Dogs are .


----------



## emusmacker

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even with Billy Payne's contributions, UGA can't afford Saban.
> 
> Richt would be run out of Tuscaloosa faster than Curry was. Bama fans don't sing the "this is the year" song and then settle for consistent 8-4 seasons. They kills trees, egg houses and vandalize with terrorist threats the coaches they don't like.
> 
> If most UGA fans weren't so drunk after each game, they might could exercise those same strategies as well.



Never know.  I know you all about praising Richt and talk about contributing money but then you say you wouldn't want him at bama.  Hmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

emusmacker said:


> Never know.  I know you all about praising Richt and talk about contributing money but then you say you wouldn't want him at bama.  Hmmmmm



Better read my diatribe again shawty.


----------



## emusmacker

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey Emu reckon slayer feels silly now? Ah who am I kidding lol.



nah, he still thinks Richt is the savior and can't be told otherwise.  But I bet you if another coach was hired and won a Nat Title, he would then ask, what  do you want, another Richt, who couldn't get us to next level?  

Donnan was undefeated in Bowl games.  just saying.  And the 2 SEC titles Richt won, came from who's recruting?  Just asking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

First CBS, now the AJC is getting on board with the rhetoric.

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/richt-and-georgia-must-part-ways/npDq3/

And the death nail of all journalistic calls for resignation is his very own DawgNation

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/im-sorry-but-georgia-and-richt-need-to-part


----------



## jiminbogart

I guess I have a personality flaw or I just wasn't raised right(probably both), but I'm loving every minute of this fire Richt thing. 

THWG!


----------



## elfiii

The long knives are out.


----------



## Matthew6

godog16


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> godog16




GO!!PUPPIES!!2016....till proven different,we are PUPPIES playing on the porch


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> GO!!PUPPIES!!2016....till proven different,we are PUPPIES playing on the porch


----------



## emusmacker

nickel back said:


> GO!!PUPPIES!!2016....till proven different,we are PUPPIES playing on the porch



OH SNAP!!!!!   Where's Brownie?  No true Dawg fan calls his team the pups or puppies.  Surely nickel back you must have been a poser dawg fan.  

Fish camp must be nice for old Brownie, no way he could let someone call his Dawgs pups.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

I still blame Verne and Gary for the 3 losses


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Oh, and the rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The boosters are now turning on  him. 

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...-coach-support-uga-florida-gators-loss-110215

I see a fog rolling in over UGA


----------



## jiminbogart

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boosters are now turning on  him.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...-coach-support-uga-florida-gators-loss-110215
> 
> I see a fog rolling in over UGA



This just gets better and better!


----------



## nickel back

emusmacker said:


> OH SNAP!!!!!   Where's Brownie?  No true Dawg fan calls his team the pups or puppies.  Surely nickel back you must have been a poser dawg fan.
> 
> Fish camp must be nice for old Brownie, no way he could let someone call his Dawgs pups.



No poser here I'm all DAWG,just keeping it real

GO!!PUPPIES!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Im worried bout slayer..is he alive? Has anyone checked up on him? Hes either working on a reallllll doozy of a spin response or hes flat lost it knowing that emu and the others were actually right so he cant show his face here anymore!


----------



## Matthew6

toyota4x4h said:


> Im worried bout slayer..is he alive? Has anyone checked up on him? Hes either working on a reallllll doozy of a spin response or hes flat lost it knowing that emu and the others were actually right so he cant show his face here anymore!



hes out back behind the trailer cooking up redfish and seafood for ssthug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> Im worried bout slayer..is he alive? Has anyone checked up on him? Hes either working on a reallllll doozy of a spin response or hes flat lost it knowing that emu and the others were actually right so he cant show his face here anymore!



Sorry little man! I was Flats fishing in St Marks this weekend and on the water from daylight until dark. Maybe, I'll talk to Mom and see if she will let you out of the basement for a little outside time.. Problem is, you just don't know how to behave when she lets you out.. 

Others were actually right?? I knew my Dawgs sucked.. You just don't have the sense to read in between the lines.. 

Go Dawgs 2016!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> hes out back behind the trailer cooking up redfish and seafood for ssthug.



Picked up some Stone Crab claws too!! Got to run and get some shrimp for dinner!


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> OH SNAP!!!!!   Where's Brownie?  No true Dawg fan calls his team the pups or puppies.  Surely nickel back you must have been a poser dawg fan.
> 
> Fish camp must be nice for old Brownie, no way he could let someone call his Dawgs pups.



Difference between you and everybody else.. Well... No one likes you!


----------



## Flash

Comments from sbnation:
(And BTW, I don’t buy the argument that you have to be dirty or allow borderline criminals to play in order to compete. Whatever Richt is lacking in big game situations won’t be solved by allowing a rapist to play at QB!)

Another reply:
I’ve been a dawg fan my whole life and season ticket holder for almost 20 years. I hate losing to our rivalries but at the end of the day, its collegiate sports. Its not professional. People try to make the sport take on the same characteristics as professional sports where winning is the only acceptable result, but its not in collegiate sports. Its more about the student athletes and how you win is just as important. Much to most peoples chagrin, HOW you win in college IS important and who takes you there is even more important. The selfish, self centered fans that think all their lame personal issues will be solved by getting to wear a NC t-shirt around for a year because they made some bad decisions in life and now their only respite for happiness is the possibility of "their" team winning it all, are the problem with the sport and with this country in general. You DON’T always get what you want in life, but how you live your life, regardless, matters and is what you will be remembered for. CMR can win, he is having a bad year with no QB and a line that has proven to be less than capable. He knows that. He will correct it. Doesn’t mean he will win a NC next year, but EVERYONE in the country that works for a living has bad years. You learn and you move on. A new coaching staff will only bring 5 more years of mediocrity and more turnover and in 10 yrs, we MIGHT land another HC that we would want to represent our program. The NC is about luck an catching ALL the breaks in a single year along with the talent. We have the talent, but anyone that thinks we’ve had ANY luck during this time is blind. That said, if we lose to Tech again this year, CMR has to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Flash said:


> Comments from sbnation:
> (And BTW, I don’t buy the argument that you have to be dirty or allow borderline criminals to play in order to compete. Whatever Richt is lacking in big game situations won’t be solved by allowing a rapist to play at QB!)
> 
> Another reply:
> I’ve been a dawg fan my whole life and season ticket holder for almost 20 years. I hate losing to our rivalries but at the end of the day, its collegiate sports. Its not professional. People try to make the sport take on the same characteristics as professional sports where winning is the only acceptable result, but its not in collegiate sports. Its more about the student athletes and how you win is just as important. Much to most peoples chagrin, HOW you win in college IS important and who takes you there is even more important. The selfish, self centered fans that think all their lame personal issues will be solved by getting to wear a NC t-shirt around for a year because they made some bad decisions in life and now their only respite for happiness is the possibility of "their" team winning it all, are the problem with the sport and with this country in general. You DON’T always get what you want in life, but how you live your life, regardless, matters and is what you will be remembered for. CMR can win, he is having a bad year with no QB and a line that has proven to be less than capable. He knows that. He will correct it. Doesn’t mean he will win a NC next year, but EVERYONE in the country that works for a living has bad years. You learn and you move on. A new coaching staff will only bring 5 more years of mediocrity and more turnover and in 10 yrs, we MIGHT land another HC that we would want to represent our program. The NC is about luck an catching ALL the breaks in a single year along with the talent. We have the talent, but anyone that thinks we’ve had ANY luck during this time is blind. That said, if we lose to Tech again this year, CMR has to go.


Wow, that guy is obviously a closet Tech fan.


----------



## Matthew6

Flash said:


> Comments from sbnation:
> (And BTW, I don’t buy the argument that you have to be dirty or allow borderline criminals to play in order to compete. Whatever Richt is lacking in big game situations won’t be solved by allowing a rapist to play at QB!)
> 
> Another reply:
> I’ve been a dawg fan my whole life and season ticket holder for almost 20 years. I hate losing to our rivalries but at the end of the day, its collegiate sports. Its not professional. People try to make the sport take on the same characteristics as professional sports where winning is the only acceptable result, but its not in collegiate sports. Its more about the student athletes and how you win is just as important. Much to most peoples chagrin, HOW you win in college IS important and who takes you there is even more important. The selfish, self centered fans that think all their lame personal issues will be solved by getting to wear a NC t-shirt around for a year because they made some bad decisions in life and now their only respite for happiness is the possibility of "their" team winning it all, are the problem with the sport and with this country in general. You DON’T always get what you want in life, but how you live your life, regardless, matters and is what you will be remembered for. CMR can win, he is having a bad year with no QB and a line that has proven to be less than capable. He knows that. He will correct it. Doesn’t mean he will win a NC next year, but EVERYONE in the country that works for a living has bad years. You learn and you move on. A new coaching staff will only bring 5 more years of mediocrity and more turnover and in 10 yrs, we MIGHT land another HC that we would want to represent our program. The NC is about luck an catching ALL the breaks in a single year along with the talent. We have the talent, but anyone that thinks we’ve had ANY luck during this time is blind. That said, if we lose to Tech again this year, CMR has to go.



must be nice to have a bad year and get 83,000 a week. You get that kind of bread to win titles; at least the east and show improvement in the program and recruit top players. It is apparent that none of this is happening. Time for Mark to go build churches in Cameroon.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Flash said:


> Comments from sbnation:
> (And BTW, I don’t buy the argument that you have to be dirty or allow borderline criminals to play in order to compete. Whatever Richt is lacking in big game situations won’t be solved by allowing a rapist to play at QB!)
> 
> Another reply:
> I’ve been a dawg fan my whole life and season ticket holder for almost 20 years. I hate losing to our rivalries but at the end of the day, its collegiate sports. Its not professional. People try to make the sport take on the same characteristics as professional sports where winning is the only acceptable result, but its not in collegiate sports. Its more about the student athletes and how you win is just as important. Much to most peoples chagrin, HOW you win in college IS important and who takes you there is even more important. The selfish, self centered fans that think all their lame personal issues will be solved by getting to wear a NC t-shirt around for a year because they made some bad decisions in life and now their only respite for happiness is the possibility of "their" team winning it all, are the problem with the sport and with this country in general. You DON’T always get what you want in life, but how you live your life, regardless, matters and is what you will be remembered for. CMR can win, he is having a bad year with no QB and a line that has proven to be less than capable. He knows that. He will correct it. Doesn’t mean he will win a NC next year, but EVERYONE in the country that works for a living has bad years. You learn and you move on. A new coaching staff will only bring 5 more years of mediocrity and more turnover and in 10 yrs, we MIGHT land another HC that we would want to represent our program. The NC is about luck an catching ALL the breaks in a single year along with the talent. We have the talent, but anyone that thinks we’ve had ANY luck during this time is blind. That said, if we lose to Tech again this year, CMR has to go.



When you make the $ that these top tier coaches are making it IS all about winning.




Call it what you may but CFB is a big business. Why do you think these schools, Uga included, relax their standards and let these boys in? 



CFB is no longer about grooming young men. It's about going to the hood, finding the biggest, fastest dope dealer and giving him a helmet. I'm not saying this is the way it should be, but anyone who thinks otherwise, is just kidding themselves.


----------



## lbzdually

One thing that will not change even if Richt is gone is UGA's code of conduct for football players.  If you fail 1 drug test at UGA, you miss one game, fail 2 and you miss 4, fail 3 and you are kicked off the team.  Tyrann Mathieu failed 10 drug tests before he got kicked off LSU.  How many times did Stephen Garcia mess up at South Carolina?   Zach Mettenberger was the starting QB at LSU after he got kicked off the team, so was Nick Marshall for Auburn.  Ty Flournoy-Smith got kicked off UGA and is now at Bama and the Johnathan Taylor situation needs no introduction.   UGA actually looked at taking Everett Golston from Notre Dame instead of Lambert, but he could not meet UGA's academic standards for graduate students.  

Richt and UGA also decided to play by the rules and not oversign and this coupled with their stricter conduct policies, led to teams that resembled other teams who were on probation from the NCAA.  If Richt or the next coach for UGA were allowed to oversign, then manage their roster through medical redshirts or greyshirts to get the full 85 every year and then relax standards to say, Alabama standards, they would be much more competitive.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

lbzdually said:


> One thing that will not change even if Richt is gone is UGA's code of conduct for football players.  If you fail 1 drug test at UGA, you miss one game, fail 2 and you miss 4, fail 3 and you are kicked off the team.  Tyrann Mathieu failed 10 drug tests before he got kicked off LSU.  How many times did Stephen Garcia mess up at South Carolina?   Zach Mettenberger was the starting QB at LSU after he got kicked off the team, so was Nick Marshall for Auburn.  Ty Flournoy-Smith got kicked off UGA and is now at Bama and the Johnathan Taylor situation needs no introduction.   UGA actually looked at taking Everett Golston from Notre Dame instead of Lambert, but he could not meet UGA's academic standards for graduate students.
> 
> Richt and UGA also decided to play by the rules and not oversign and this coupled with their stricter conduct policies, led to teams that resembled other teams who were on probation from the NCAA.  If Richt or the next coach for UGA were allowed to oversign, then manage their roster through medical redshirts or greyshirts to get the full 85 every year and then relax standards to say, Alabama standards, they would be much more competitive.




 Mr excuse strikes again

this guy never runs out of them


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> When you make the $ that these top tier coaches are making it IS all about winning.
> 
> YEP
> 
> 
> Call it what you may but CFB is a big business. Why do you think these schools, Uga included, relax their standards and let these boys in?
> 
> YEP


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Mr excuse strikes again
> 
> this guy never runs out of them



yep. i agree.


----------



## Matthew6

gonna be incredible in here when ga southern spanx the pups.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be incredible in here when ga southern spanx the pups.




oh man

Gonna get REAL up in this place if that happens


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be incredible in here when ga southern spanx the pups.



and you didn't just say beat, but SPANX!!

OH MAN


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

it'll be okay though,, lbzdually will come up with an excuse


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> it'll be okay though,, lbzdually will come up with an excuse



No excuses... Plain and simple, poor coaching and poor execution!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> No excuses... Plain and simple, poor coaching and poor execution!



There's only ONE Mr Excuse in here

 Rest of yall take it like Men


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> oh man
> 
> Gonna get REAL up in this place if that happens



Gonna be some deleted accounts up in here


----------



## riprap

I swear Loren Smith just called in to the Finebaum show. It sounded just like him. I'm sure Loren didn't teach there for 30 yrs like this guy, but this guy is ready for a change. BTW, he really sounded like a level headed man with nothing but good things to say about CMR.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Rest of yall take it like Men



We are use to it...


----------



## Hardwoods

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be incredible in here when ga southern spanx the pups.



I somewhat disagree. I think half us Dawgs fans would not be surprised at all if ga state, or southern, whatever they call themselves beats us.


----------



## emusmacker

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference between you and everybody else.. Well... No one likes you!



Uhhhh ok brownie, and you think that everyone on here likes you or give 3 buckets of monkey u ri ne what you think.

You now want to come on here and change your story, you trying to say that you knew the pups sucked but you still PRETENDED they didn't.  And you really expect us to believe that lame story?  Some may, but you see Brownie, I know how you are, you know the dawgs suck and you know it's ultimately Richts fault, yet you can't swallow that tidbit of pride you have to admit it.  That's fine, you don't have to.   But regardless of what YOU think, 90% of the other fans and even some of the big money supporters think otherwise.  But you go on and go fishing, and to hunting camp and not to the games that you love so much and keep telling us that were are delusional and that YOU are the sole expert on here, (ok well maybe you and muddy.) That ya'll have some special insight that for some reason WE just can't see.  

I personally don't care if you like me or not, but I'll still say Richt needs to go, still root for the Yankees, Raiders, and talk smack about the Falcons and Braves.  If you don't like it then all the more reason to do it.  

but as much as you claim no one likes me, read the comments bro, seems alot more folks AGREE with me than you.  

So go cook up some fish and sit around hunting camp and listen to updates on your little pups. And don't try to act like the ultimate fan when you'd rather go fishing than watch your man crush Richt dress up as a head coach every Saturday. what kind of support is that.


----------



## emusmacker

Oh and one more thing brownie boy, keep your promise and quit lying to us all, STOP talking to me.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I think it was after the bama or after the 10rc loss..I quoted him and his weekly (for the first 4 weeks anyhow) NATIONAL CHAMPS THIS YEAR chant. Well then he changed it to "im sorry you cant understand sarcasm." Sure like we really believe he was "joking" right emu.


----------



## elfiii

Flash said:


> Another reply:
> I’ve been a dawg fan my whole life and season ticket holder for almost 20 years. I hate losing to our rivalries but at the end of the day, its collegiate sports. Its not professional. People try to make the sport take on the same characteristics as professional sports where winning is the only acceptable result, but its not in collegiate sports. Its more about the student athletes and how you win is just as important. Much to most peoples chagrin, HOW you win in college IS important and who takes you there is even more important. The selfish, self centered fans that think all their lame personal issues will be solved by getting to wear a NC t-shirt around for a year because they made some bad decisions in life and now their only respite for happiness is the possibility of "their" team winning it all, are the problem with the sport and with this country in general. You DON’T always get what you want in life, but how you live your life, regardless, matters and is what you will be remembered for. CMR can win, he is having a bad year with no QB and a line that has proven to be less than capable. He knows that. He will correct it. Doesn’t mean he will win a NC next year, but EVERYONE in the country that works for a living has bad years. You learn and you move on. A new coaching staff will only bring 5 more years of mediocrity and more turnover and in 10 yrs, we MIGHT land another HC that we would want to represent our program. The NC is about luck an catching ALL the breaks in a single year along with the talent. We have the talent, but anyone that thinks we’ve had ANY luck during this time is blind. That said, if we lose to Tech again this year, CMR has to go.



Phooey. It is about winning first, last, in the middle and always. The alumni say so and that's where the money comes from.


----------



## lbzdually

I'm not making excuses for Richt, I'm giving valid reasons why their roster got the point where it was decimated by guys who couldn't follow the rules or who were injured.  UGA doesn't over-sign to allow for these types of things.  Maybe they should but they don't.   2015 is the first year no one has been kicked off the team in the past 5-10 years, so it should get better, whoever coaches UGA for the next few years.


----------



## Throwback

lbzdually said:


> I'm not making excuses for Richt, I'm giving valid reasons why their roster got the point where it was decimated by guys who couldn't follow the rules or who were injured.  UGA doesn't over-sign to allow for these types of things.  Maybe they should but they don't.   2015 is the first year no one has been kicked off the team in the past 5-10 years, so it should get better, whoever coaches UGA for the next few years.



hurry up and find one we need another quarterback.


----------



## lbzdually

Just so you know, I can't see what a couple of you post, after last year when a Bama fan harassed me during a UGA game.  I can see just about every time I post he posts several times, so it's apparent he's still stalking me.


----------



## emusmacker

elfiii said:


> Phooey. It is about winning first, last, in the middle and always. The alumni say so and that's where the money comes from.



I agree Elfii.  I do like the mentoring character he teaches.  But it seems like that would translate into wins.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## emusmacker

and I also didn't know Mark Richt was the only college coach in the SEC that taught character and was a good person.  How in the world could we ever find another great mentor or character builder.  Is Saban or Butch Jones, or McElwain that bad of a person that they don't teach morals?


----------



## chadair

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference between you and everybody else.. Well... No one likes you!




I like Eddie!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Mr excuse strikes again
> 
> this guy never runs out of them





BROWNING7WSM said:


>





BROWNING7WSM said:


> oh man
> 
> Gonna get REAL up in this place if that happens





BROWNING7WSM said:


> and you didn't just say beat, but SPANX!!
> 
> OH MAN





BROWNING7WSM said:


> it'll be okay though,, lbzdually will come up with an excuse





BROWNING7WSM said:


> There's only ONE Mr Excuse in here
> 
> Rest of yall take it like Men





BROWNING7WSM said:


>


----------



## emusmacker

chadair said:


> I like Eddie!!



awww shucks.  Thanks man.


----------



## elfiii

chadair said:


> I like Eddie!!



Me too.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Me too.



i like everyone toooooooooooooo.  

Godog16

except Lurker.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> i like everyone toooooooooooooo.
> 
> Godog16



Even Spot&Stalk?


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Even Spot&Stalk?


dat my homes


----------



## emusmacker

I feel so loved.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Even Spot&Stalk?





Matthew6 said:


> dat my homes



Who else is gonna let him rent rimz on da house?


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Who else is gonna let him rent rimz on da house?



He ride be a sho nuff bad shawt skraight up.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> He ride be a sho nuff bad shawt skraight up.






looks like slayers ride


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> looks like slayers ride



Impossible. The parking pads in the trailer park aren't big enough for a shawt like that.


----------



## Water Swat

He's righted the ship. Keep him 10 more years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Well, the script has played out like it has the past 10+ years now. 9-3 and that's fine. 

Dog fans think the staff has finally turned the page.  The players were just young.  The weather didn't cooperate this year.  Etc etc...  Can't wait to start hearing the talk about next years NC run


----------



## Throwback

Next year


Eason


Chubb


Won't be playing Alabama


----------



## toyota4x4h

If ga fans would just admit they are 2-3 maybe 4 loss team yearly then I'm good with them. It's the yearly nat champ talk that gets me. They are a solid 3 loss team nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## lbzdually

Throwback said:


> Next year
> 
> 
> Eason
> 
> 
> Chubb
> 
> 
> Won't be playing Alabama



I'm pretty sure UGA goes to play Bama in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## birddog52

Thats fine if you want to be a mediocre team in sec win easy one choke on the big games


----------



## Hardwoods

Looks like another 9-10 win season with no meaningful wins or championships, but still enough for Richt to keep his job. Which means another year or two at least without any championships. I'd love to be proven wrong on that, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## nickel back

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Well, the script has played out like it has the past 10+ years now. 9-3 and that's fine.
> 
> Dog fans think the staff has finally turned the page.  The players were just young.  The weather didn't cooperate this year.  Etc etc...  Can't wait to start hearing the talk about next years NC run



Big paint brush you have...


----------



## nickel back

toyota4x4h said:


> If ga fans would just admit they are 2-3 maybe 4 loss team yearly then I'm good with them. It's the yearly nat champ talk that gets me. They are a solid 3 loss team nothing to be ashamed of.



You have a big paint brush also....


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> Next year
> 
> 
> Eason
> 
> 
> Chubb
> 
> 
> Won't be playing Alabama



It'll be nice to see Eason beat the Barn in his 1st season..

Uga does suck! But they aren't at the SUCK level of Auburn.. You guys must feel like the Vols have for the last 10 years.. Look at the bright side, Auburn is at .500 right now... You guys are still trying to play for a Bowl slot..

Wooooooooo!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

nickel back said:


> Big paint brush you have...



It's just the cycle


----------



## DSGB

Wdd!


----------



## Matthew6

bump for this weeks loss to ga southern


----------



## fairhopebama

lbzdually said:


> I'm pretty sure UGA goes to play Bama in Tuscaloosa.



Nope, We gave you a shot on your home turf and we know how that turned out. UGA not on bama's schedule next year. We have UTenn and Kentucky from the east next year. We prefer playing in Ga because we do pretty well there.


----------



## lbzdually

fairhope said:


> Nope, We gave you a shot on your home turf and we know how that turned out. UGA not on bama's schedule next year. We have UTenn and Kentucky from the east next year. We prefer playing in Ga because we do pretty well there.



I just assumed it was a 2 game series, home and home, as that's the way it was always done.


----------



## emusmacker

Auburn does suck, but they do have a Nat Championship trophy that is still pretty shiny.

I have said it many times that UGA will only be a 10 win at the most maybe 11 but doubtful team under Richt.  And he will win against Southern then some will say, I told you so, or maybe even win against Tech and the Richt supporters will say" told you".  when really what has UGA done this year to really prove themselves?

And the whole "wait til Easom arrives" is just hope.  I remember, Stafford, and Murray.  And the so called Dream Team.  How did that work out for good ol boy Richt.


----------



## weagle

Browning Slayer said:


> It'll be nice to see Eason beat the Barn in his 1st season..
> 
> Uga does suck! But they aren't at the SUCK level of Auburn.. You guys must feel like the Vols have for the last 10 years.. Look at the bright side, Auburn is at .500 right now... You guys are still trying to play for a Bowl slot..
> 
> Wooooooooo!!!!



Laughing.  We have 2 SEC Championships and a National Championship in the last 5 years.

The next 5 years will just as successful.

UGA will continue their "success":  more 9 and 10 win seasons with no championships.  Enjoy the Richtness


----------



## Browning Slayer

weagle said:


> Laughing.  We have 2 SEC Championships and a National Championship in the last 5 years.
> 
> The next 5 years will just as successful.



2 SEC Championships and a National Championship and you guys are trying to hold on to making a Bowl game... Hmmmm... Yeah, I see those next 5 years being just as successful... 

Is it just me or weren't you guys favored to win the SEC this year along with a Heisman hopeful?? How is that working??


----------



## Throwback

Browning Slayer said:


> 2 SEC Championships and a National Championship and you guys are trying to hold on to making a Bowl game... Hmmmm... Yeah, I see those next 5 years being just as successful...
> 
> Is it just me or weren't you guys favored to win the SEC this year along with a Heisman hopeful?? How is that working??




Weren't y'all supposed to win the sec east and have a heisman too? What happened to that 

And this was "the year" for the dawgs. Oh wait that was last year.. No next year.  I meant the year after. I meant 

1981
82
83
84
85
86 
87
88
89
90
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99
2000
01
02
03
04
05
06
07
08
09
10
11
12
13
14
15
GODAWGS16!! This is the year!!


----------



## Throwback

If you were born in 1980 this is the year you are old enough to run for president of the United States


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> 2 SEC Championships and a National Championship and you guys are trying to hold on to making a Bowl game... Hmmmm... Yeah, I see those next 5 years being just as successful...
> 
> Is it just me or weren't you guys favored to win the SEC this year along with a Heisman hopeful?? How is that working??



at least they got the state right. Roll Tide and Heisman for Henry as i predicted preseason.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> at least they got the state right. Roll Tide and Heisman for Henry as i predicted preseason.



State right?? Those idiots that live in Auburn want to put Georgia on their birth certificates just so they can get better jobs and a better education! Not to mention for agruement sake... They just want to be relevent like Tech does.. Ya know.. Once every 100 years..


----------



## tcward

Let's keep this near the top.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

poor guy can't catch a break


----------



## bullgator

Seriously, would a loss to GSU tonight be the end of Richt?


----------



## Hardwoods

bullgator said:


> Seriously, would a loss to GSU tonight be the end of Richt?



I'd like to think so, but who knows. I mean, he is a great guy and all. 5 yards short that one time. Eason, great recruiting class coming in, etc.


----------



## bullgator

Hardwoods said:


> I'd like to think so, but who knows. I mean, he is a great guy and all. 5 yards short that one time. Eason, great recruiting class coming in, etc.



A loss tonight could alter your recruiting class.


----------



## tigerdad30529

Not gonna alter it to bad if any. Losing 28 seniors, anybody that comes in will start right out of the gate. 
Total bull, the team is at an all time low, bring back Goff!

LOL


----------



## tcward

bullgator said:


> Seriously, would a loss to GSU tonight be the end of Richt?



I hope I hope I hope I hope....get the picture? Go Eagles!


----------



## Hardwoods

Matthew6 said:


> gonna be incredible in here when ga southern spanx the pups.





Hardwoods said:


> I disagree. I think half us Dawgs fans would not be surprised at all if ga state, or southern, whatever they call themselves beats us.



Yes


----------



## MudDucker

I hate it for the haters!


----------



## jcountry

Just fire him the season of the next Ga southern game...

Please!   

(Seriously guys.   It ain't Richt.  Losing Chubb was a big, big thing.)


----------



## emusmacker

Yep, but who signed off on the awesome QB UGA has starting. Everyone is soooo hyped up about Easom, and he is no doubt great but what if he gets hurt, who will be the back up QB?  Another ACC reject?

I heard someone say, LSU is considering firing Miles who has won a couple SEC championships and a Nat Title yet UGA is all for keeping Richt whop has never even sniffed a NAT title.  Hmmm but hey it's never the coaches fault when the team loses, but the coach sure does get credit when they win.


----------



## emusmacker

I know now that Muddy don't have the intel he claims to have.  Richt gone.


----------



## Matthew6

wow. when slayer asked me to start this thread i had no idea he had sinister plans to become the next hc at uga.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Big Dollar for HC of the Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MudDucker said:


> I hate it for the haters!





emusmacker said:


> I know now that Muddy don't have the intel he claims to have.  Richt gone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## MudDucker

emusmacker said:


> I know now that Muddy don't have the intel he claims to have.  Richt gone.



You don't know squat.  One big booster jumped ship from the Richt ship after the Tech game. Either that or he lied to me last week.  That carried the vote.  And no, these are members of the committee, they are the money boys.


----------



## MudDucker

Well, the ship jumper won't return my call, but had a friend give me a call.  Friend said he told him that he caved to pressure from Tarkenton, but said the close win against GT ticked him off after UM (who he described as one of the worst teams around) had just recently dismantled GT.  

If all of you "experts" recall, Fran finally put his money where is mouth is for a very significant donation to the new indoor practice facility.  Tarkenton has been loudly pushing for a coaching change.

The word from our mutual friend is that he pushed for Richt to be offered a significant job to stay at UGA, but that no one really expects him to take it.  So we shall see.

Now as to what KyDawg said about Richt loving his players, Richt delegated butt chewing to the player's position coaches.  They were the ones responsible for those players performance.  Richt only got into the discipline picture for non-football issues and where the position coach asked him to step in.

Richt didn't motivate by fear, but we all know he let Pruitt motivate that way.

In the end, Richt made me proud of UGA football after it had sunk into the abyss with Goofy Goff and Disarray Donnan.  Our teams had become embarrassments on and off of the field.

I saw Richt's shortcomings in losing big games that last couple of years, but I really believe that was more of his staff issues, especially the DC.  I also really thought when he got Pruitt and before Bobo left, that we had a staff to go to an NC.

I have been totally unimpressed by Sale and Schotty and ultimately, those were his hires and those hires are what cost him his job.

I wish him well and I suspect he will always be my favorite as Head Coach as Erk will always be my favorite DC.


----------



## mtr3333

^ Well put Mud. It seems the panic has made everyone riot instead of understanding that UGA will go after the same character model with that extra level of "compete" in the mold.


----------



## DAWG1419

Over on canesinsight the fire mark richt thread remind me of this one.


----------



## Silver Britches

Richt should be given at least 15 years to see what he can do. 

I thought Richt may be able to turn around Miami, and he still may do so, but I'm not a believer any more. Dude looks like he's about had it. Time for him to retire and enjoy the money he has made off of coaching.


----------



## king killer delete

Twenty years to late


----------



## brownceluse

I hate it for the man. We need more folks like him in this world


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder if TJ is on the fire Richt train?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if TJ is on the fire Richt train?


?


----------



## fireman1501

Sure glad he is gone from Ga. Man we actually win the big games now!


----------



## king killer delete

brownceluse said:


> I hate it for the man. We need more folks like him in this world


He is a good man but not a good coach.


----------



## KyDawg

We would have lost one of the SC or UF games and most likely Kentucky game, if CMR was still our coach. I never thought he would do much in Miami, and I do hat ie, because he is a fine man.


----------

